# ***OFFICIAL*** Lyoto Machida vs. Dan Henderson Thread



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

*Light Heavyweight bout: 205 pounds*


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Speed will kill in this fight. Yeah, Hendo cracked Fedor and Shogun, the H-Bomb is unavoidable blah blah... those two brawled with Hendo for whatever reasons, when they didn't need to at all.

Machida has a very different approach and has the discipline to maintain a strategy. He won't feel the need to try and beat Hendo at his own game, like Rua did. He'll use distance and kicks, make Hendo punch thin air and wear him down. Late submission or UD for Lyoto.


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

Machida by TKO. You heard it here first.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Machida and I wouldn't be surprised if he got a finish. (Yes, I know all about Hendo's chin)


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Machida by decision or crumpling old man Dan with a thunderous right straight.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

I'm not really that confident in Machida KO'ing Hendo, in fact that and a Hendo sub are the least likely ways of victory in my eyes, unless Machida lands the absolute perfect punch in the absolute perfect spot on Dan's chin which may be deteriorating after all of his years in the game, I'll just chalk that down to Feijao, Fedor, and Shogun have more power than Machida though.

Anyway, if Machida avoids fighting with his back to the cage, uses constant movement and KICKS, I believe he'll cruise, he could potentially TKO him with a crane kick or something like that but if Dan gets in a bad spot against him I think he'll just give up his back like he did against Anderson, Anderson has more of a killer instinct when it comes to subs so Hendo may survive but Machida did show in the Rampage fight when he has a guy hurt he'll go for them, so that's redeeming. Hendo could always land that bomb, but this isn't Shogun or Fedor, Machida keeps distance and Hendo will have to travel farther but if you notice when Bader rushed Machida he threw his left arm up, blocked the right hand and landed on Bader so hopefully he'll be able to stay away from it because if Dan does land, it'll be night night for him. A trip is also possible, Dan's wrestling vs. Machida's sumo is very interesting.

Machida - 30-27 all across the board.


----------



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)

I like Dan Henderson, but ive said it before and ill say it again. Lyoto Machida is going to make Dan Henderson look old and slow like he did with Randy Couture and pick him apart (I dont see another Crane Kick coming though).


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Some serious underestimating of Hendo in this thread. Machida lost to Rampage, but he's going to demolish Hendo eh? It'll be a close fight, but he isn't finishing or dominating Hendo, no way.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Rygu said:


> Some serious underestimating of Hendo in this thread. *Machida lost to Rampage*, but he's going to demolish Hendo eh? It'll be a close fight, but he isn't finishing or dominating Hendo, no way.


Dan Henderson also lost to Rampage...a lot more convincingly than Machida did.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

are we really comparing 2010 bumpage to 2007 ufc champion rampage? cmon son also dan has beat shogun and lyoto hasn't


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Dan Henderson also lost to Rampage...a lot more convincingly than Machida did.


Well Said... Personally I think Machida retires Hendo. The dude is 42 years old and he is going to get KTFO. Hendo is just to old and slow and small.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...This fight has the potential to be brutally explosive. If Dan can cover Machida's distance and land that right hand, Lyoto might get finished. If not, I see Lyoto landing the more significant, cleaner shots perhaps rocking Dan a bit. I don't see Hendo getting knocked out. This should go the distance with Machida getting the nod...


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

I see Machida quite easily picking Dan apart. Dan is too old now and he's gotten by beating other washed up fighters like Shogun and Fedor, but Machida will expose his #1 ranking and possibly retire him a la Couture.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Dtwizzy2k5 said:


> I see Machida quite easily picking Dan apart. Dan is too old now and he's gotten by beating other washed up fighters like Shogun and Fedor, but Machida will expose his #1 ranking and possibly retire him a la Couture.


Machida got knocked the **** out by Shogun though in a couple of minutes.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Rygu said:


> Some serious underestimating of Hendo in this thread. Machida lost to Rampage, but he's going to demolish Hendo eh? It'll be a close fight, but he isn't finishing or dominating Hendo, no way.


I hope you really don't mean Rampage outclassed Machida in anyway in that fight. Machida lost to Rampage exclusively due to his excessive counter waiting (the boring style he was famous for), what made Rampage to look for the fight more often, thus being considered the aggressor. That's all. On the third Machida was more effective and even Rampage thought Machida won the fight, offering him an instant rematch.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> I hope you really don't mean Rampage outclassed Machida in anyway in that fight.


I didn't say anything of the sort.



> Machida lost to Rampage exclusively due to his excessive counter waiting (the boring style he was famous for), what made Rampage to look for the fight more often, thus being considered the aggressor. That's all.


Regardless, he lost.



> On the third Machida was more effective and even Rampage thought Machida won the fight, offering him an instant rematch.


It was obviously a close fight, but Machida looked anything but impressive.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

UFC_OWNS said:


> are we really comparing 2010 bumpage to 2007 ufc champion rampage? cmon son also dan has beat shogun and lyoto hasn't


Machida has beat Shogun.

Not taking anything away from Dan, great fight but Shogun in terms of technical ability is vastly superior than him but he brawled and then he got mauled until Dan gassed, Fedor got careless going for the kill and Hendo snuck in with an H-bomb. The chances of Machida getting careless are far less and that makes this a more difficult fight for Dan because Machida won't play into his hands unless Machida believes he can finish him, Dan would probably be wise to fake being rocked and try to lure him in and take advantage because if Machida fights smart he should cruise.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Machida has beat Shogun.


Only technically. Most still believe he lost their first fight.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Henderson is probably going to get submitted. History has shown that even best strikers should not sleep on Dan and try to contest the fight standing, wanderlei, fedor, fejiao, Bisping and shogun are all very good strikers and they all got put on their ass. However Dan has shown a lack of defensive wrestling lately and has never had good jitz. Machida by sub. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Machida has beat Shogun.
> 
> Not taking anything away from Dan, great fight but Shogun in terms of technical ability is vastly superior than him but he brawled and then he got mauled until Dan gassed, Fedor got careless going for the kill and Hendo snuck in with an H-bomb. The chances of Machida getting careless are far less and that makes this a more difficult fight for Dan because Machida won't play into his hands unless Machida believes he can finish him, Dan would probably be wise to fake being rocked and try to lure him in and take advantage because if Machida fights smart he should cruise.
> 
> ...


there's always an excuse for why dan won a fight but there's never an excuse in his favor for why he lost like when he fought shields with a destroyed back and gassed quickly yet everyone just says dan sucks and got outgrappled blah blah blah, fact is it doesn't matter how quick you think you are because dans right isn't a missile it's a heat seeking nuclear bomb that even the toughest targets have been hit by, if this was 5 rounds lyoto would have a greater chance but because it isn't dan all the way.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Thought I commented on here already. Oh it was on the Ronda/Carmouche card thread. I'd like to see Machida by KO. I'm very curious to see if Hendo can be knocked out. He withstood Wanderlei in his prime, Vitor, Shogun, Rampage, Gilbert Yvel, Fedor of all people, and Anderson Silva. He's absorbed em all and he's still smiling. If there's a guy who has a virtually impregnable chin it would be Hendo's. I'd like to see him take a full on Mirko LHK. If he takes it without falling...I'll be certain he's a mutant.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

huntu already took a crocop head kick and got back up and kept fighting, henderson winning is much better than lyoto winning


----------



## K-R Blitz (Jan 21, 2013)

Lyoto 30-27 by avoiding the H-Bomb or tko late in the third if Hendo gasses after chasing him around for 2.5 rounds.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

F*uck Dan Henderson.

War Lyoto!


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Wow, way too much Hendo hate. He is clearly the favorite in this fight.


----------



## rebonecrusher (Nov 21, 2011)

I hope Henderson wins but I gotta bet on Machida. I think this is a bad stylistic match up for Henderson and I see Machida frustrating him on the outside avoiding Hendo's bombs and take down attempts. Hopefully I'm wrong because I still want to see Hendo take on Jones.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

OU said:


> Wow, way too much Hendo hate. He is clearly the favorite in this fight.


*Clearly*?

He hasn't fought since November 2011.
He's coming off an injury.
Machida is widely regarded as a stylistic nightmare for wrestlers.
Machida is much quicker, more diverse, and has way more ways to win this fight, he could win by decision, submission, and possibly a late TKO.
And the only time Dan has ever been finished was by the Nogueira Brothers and Anderson. All three have trained with Machida in the past and Machida is friends with all of them so he's probably got some insight from them.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> *Clearly*?
> 
> He hasn't fought since November 2011.
> He's coming off an injury.
> ...


Hendo isn't really a wrestler, or he doesn't fight like one anyways. 
One of these men has been knocked out before. The other one never has. Machida can't submit Henderson. So he only has 1 way to win, by decision. I don't see him avoiding the big shot for 3 rounds and I don't see how Machida can be the favorite here. Especially how some people are describing it. I don't see it at all. Hendo is rarely the faster fighter in any of his fights. Nothing new there. Can Machida dance around long enough, that's the real question. Because thinking he can finish this fight is wishful thinking that cannot be supported by anything we have seen in the past. Nothing suggest he can finish Dan, nothing.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

OU said:


> Hendo isn't really a wrestler, or he doesn't fight like one anyways.
> One of these men has been knocked out before. The other one never has. Machida can't submit Henderson. So he only has 1 way to win, by decision. I don't see him avoiding the big shot for 3 rounds and I don't see how Machida can be the favorite here. Especially how some people are describing it. I don't see it at all. Hendo is rarely the faster fighter in any of his fights. Nothing new there. Can Machida dance around long enough, that's the real question. Because thinking he can finish this fight is wishful thinking that cannot be supported by anything we have seen in the past. Nothing suggest he can finish Dan, nothing.


Machida has worked extensively with Roger Gracie ever since losing to Jones and his ground game is better than Hendo's. So he can indeed submit him, he's not afraid to go for subs as he's shown against Rampage and Sokodjou and if Dan doesn't connect him he will turn into a wrestler trying to hold him against the fence or take him down. Otherwise he gasses and he's easy for Machida to tee off on.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Hendo is riding a nice streak but they are all against people willing to brawl with him. I highly doubt Machida goes shot for shot with Hendo. His style has a very high potential to make Hendos striking look foolish.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Everytime Hendo throws the right hand (i refuse to call it the stupid ******* H-BOMB. It makes me cringe every time I hear it), Machida will either be 500 miles away, or duck in, clinch, and take him down whilst Hendo is off balance.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

K R Y said:


> Everytime Hendo throws the right hand (i refuse to call it the stupid ******* H-BOMB. It makes me cringe every time I hear it), Machida will either be 500 miles away, or duck in, clinch, and take him down whilst Hendo is off balance.


He has to come in sometime. Like I said every fighter Hendo faces has the speed advantage, it rarely matters. 
I had no idea Hendo was so hated outside of the US.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Never said I hated Hendo.

When Machida does come in, he'll hand 1-2 punches, or a knee, then be out before Hendo can do anything.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

OU said:


> He has to come in sometime. Like I said every fighter Hendo faces has the speed advantage, it rarely matters.
> I had no idea Hendo was so hated outside of the US.


It's not just speed. Hendo isn't fighting people as elusive as Machida. Fedor, Shogun, Feijao, they all stand in front of him. Machida's movement is going to be a big problem for Hendo.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

HitOrGetHit said:


> It's not just speed. Hendo isn't fighting people as elusive as Machida. Fedor, Shogun, Feijao, they all stand in front of him. Machida's movement is going to be a big problem for Hendo.


Well if you want to go that route then Machida isn't fighting anyone that is hitting people as squarely and as hard as Hendo. Last time he did? He had to be woken up and informed of the outcome. Hendo is also a different animal. Goes both ways.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

OU said:


> He has to come in sometime. Like I said every fighter Hendo faces has the speed advantage, it rarely matters.
> I had no idea Hendo was so hated outside of the US.


Not really.

Machida's whole game is based off making his opponents make mistakes, frustrate them and make them play his game. When they come to him that's when he takes them out, if Dan can't touch him he'll rush him and he'll eat punches all night long, they may not put him to sleep but they'll score points and he can do that all night long, with ease.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Not really.
> 
> Machida's whole game is based off making his opponents make mistakes, frustrate them and make them play his game. When they come to him that's when he takes them out, if Dan can't touch him he'll rush him and he'll eat punches all night long, they may not put him to sleep but they'll score points and he can do that all night long, with ease.
> 
> ...


Dan is pretty patient himself. He knows all it takes is 1. I don't think Hendo is going to be as stupid as you suggest. I can't see him getting frustrated and rushing in. He won't play Machida's game. If he wants to dance around, I doubt Hendo chases him down. Machida might worry about points, Dan won't.


----------



## suffersystem (Feb 4, 2007)

I want and am hoping for a Dan win, but I see Lyoto using the clinch against the fence and some handy foot work for the first two rounds to tire Dan out, then pouring it on in the third. 29-28 Lyoto.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

K R Y said:


> Everytime Hendo throws the right hand (i refuse to call it the stupid ******* H-BOMB. It makes me cringe every time I hear it), Machida will either be 500 miles away, or duck in, clinch, and take him down whilst Hendo is off balance.


Henderson has pretty good timing, he has landed the H-B....his right hand over and over on good strikers. It has a good range also, I can see Machida catching one.


----------



## ProdigyPenn (Sep 9, 2011)

1 thing I guess we all knows is to NEVER EVER count the H-Bomb out. It only take 1 shots to Knock people out and as history has showed us, it can and has knocked out some of the whose who of MMA. 

But my money is on Lyoto. His footwork will aviod the H-Bomb and tag Hendo until he got the UD. 

But still, NEVER count the H-bomb out.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Calling out all true Lyoto Machida supporters. Who wants to BET IT ALL for this.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

No_Mercy said:


> Calling out all true Lyoto Machida supporters. Who wants to BET IT ALL for this.


Sig bet and ill match whatever vBookies points you have as my bet. Machida takes it.


----------



## H33LHooK (Jul 13, 2011)

This could actually be an ugly fight if both guys decide they want to sit back and counter. 

However, I suspect we've seen the last of that style from Lyoto, so I'm anticipating fireworks.

Lots of the patented Karate feints and twitches from Lyoto, and lots of leg kicks.

I hate to say it, but Hendo will likely be outclassed by a vastly superior/unpredictable striker. Hendo might hit harder as he wings that overhand right, but Machida does everything else better.

Machida by RNC.

.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Sig bet and ill match whatever vBookies points you have as my bet. Machida takes it.


Actually I am betting on Machida...haha! I was rallying up a war cry.


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

On paper everything keeps telling me Machida so I'm going with Hendo putting Lyoto to sleep.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

hendo via KO (punch)


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

love to see an H-bomb land followed by the Hendo hop like in the bisping fight.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Would love Hendo to win, but he's not going to be quick enough. He won't land that H-Bomb, but will get royally outstruck by Machida, before gassing late in the 3rd and getting put away.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

i disagree in every way


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

BOOM said:


> On paper everything keeps telling me Machida so I'm going with Hendo putting Lyoto to sleep.


Exactly my thoughts.


----------



## JohannSyer (Jan 26, 2013)

I really would like Machida to win, with all the respect Hendo deserves as an MMA legend. I would like to see Machida wins by KO,connecting a punch after avoiding Hendo's punches, similar to the Bader fight. But... I don't see it happening. I think it will be a close fight. I pick Machida, via unanimous decision. The submission is a possibility, of course, but I simply don't foresee it. 
Questions: How many more years can Machida fight in high level? With that speed? I consider guys like Couture, Hendo and Anderson Silva to be exceptions. Guys that can fight even close or after the 40's. Is the Machida Dojo preparing another fighter? As the time goes, would Machida faces more and more difficulties to drop to Middle Weight?


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Based on the workouts it looks like Machidas looking to counter Hendos right bomb with a left knee which is nuts. That's a hard counter to do, but if either lands it's good night.


----------



## flashbang (May 4, 2010)

Both are my long time favourite fighters. Would like Hendo to have the next shot at the title but I predict this will end like Machida-Bader fight.


----------



## Big_Charm (Jan 7, 2011)

The question is how timid will Lyoto be? Remember the Rampage fight, tonight could look a lot like that.

Dan is great at controlling the octagon, cutting off angles and setting up his H bomb. If he pins Machida against the cage, grinds him and dirty boxes... he can really set the tone and wear him out. Dan's greco and scrambling skills should not be overlooked as well.

This is a very close fight, but me thinks Hendo can finish via T/KO if he lands early in the first/second round(s). :thumbsup:


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

I hope if Hendo wins, all of his doubters just shut up next time he fights.


----------



## mastodon2222 (Feb 4, 2010)

Henderson as a 2-1 underdog seems insane to me. I think it's an even fight:

Pro Machida:
* younger and faster
* Hendo comes forward and Machida is a master counter puncher
* Machida always comes in with a good fight strategy

Pro Hendo:
* chin: he's _never_ been knocked out in 40 fights
* ground game: Hendo will own him if it goes to the ground


Give me Hendo via GNP at 2-1 odds.


----------



## cookiefritas (Jun 17, 2011)

People massively underrate Hendo. He is an animal in the first two rounds. His standup might not look great but he has great range awareness, great timing and great accuracy with his right hand. 

This will be a close fight and very similar to the Machida-Rampage fight. The dragon is a great fighter, but he has never ran through guys like Hendo (true ko power and iron chins); I don't see him running through Hendo. Just rewatch the last Shogun and Machida fight and the Jones-Machida fight; Machida is there to hit when he darts in with this patented one-two and Hendo is the type of guy that has the chin, timing and power to eventually catch him coming in.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

The Rampage fight was Machidas first back after getting wiped out by Rua. He still looked shell shocked in there. He hasn't looked like that since. He's looked sharp and nimble.


----------



## cookiefritas (Jun 17, 2011)

He looked sharp and nimble against Couture and Bader. No disrespect to them, but these guys are not ko artists and both have suspect stand up and chins. He looked good against Jones in the first round, I will give him that; but once Jones took a good shot from him and decided to stand and throw when Machida darted in, he clipped him good. 

Machida just does not have the power to make a guy like Hendo, Rampage or Shogun respect him. Plus he knows his chin is average at best. Trust me he will be timid out there with Hendo.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Hendo will KO/TKO him.

Machida doesn't (shouldn't, I suppose anything can happen but this is highly unlikely) have the KO power to hurt Henderson, and he won't be able to avoid him the whole fight, either. Hendo will cut him off and get in his face from time to time, off and on, he will find a home for that big shot during one of these exchanges and it will be over.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Can't believe that i'll finally get to watch Machida fight.
Seems like my favorite fighter only fights once a year ...


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

I hate to bet against Hendo but he hasn't fought in 18 months and Machida looked spectacular against Bader. Yeah Bader but still, big athletic wrestler with heavy hands, Machida toyed with him.

Hendo is always dangerous but in this fight, is rightful underdog. His last two wins are great, but clouded by name value.


----------



## DRJ2 (Feb 3, 2013)

Dan will beat Machida. He wont stand out there and let him pick his shots. Dan will put his back either on the mat or cage and batter him with knees and punches. Machida is flamboyant but not made for what he,s about to get tonight


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> The Rampage fight was Machidas first back after getting wiped out by Rua. He still looked shell shocked in there. He hasn't looked like that since. He's looked sharp and nimble.


He had an ok first round vs. Bones....then he got rocked on the feet and then subbed. He looked nimble vs. a 46 year old man and Ryan Bader....

He does outclass Hendo in speed. But Machida can be chinny and Hendo's right lands even though people know it is coming.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

DRJ2 said:


> Dan will beat Machida. He wont stand out there and let him pick his shots. Dan will put his back either on the mat or cage and batter him with knees and punches. Machida is flamboyant but not made for what he,s about to get tonight


The only person to hold Machida down is Jon Jones.

Dan Henderson at age 42 isn't Jon Jones, I was a little surprised by how much bigger Machida is than Hendo which really shows you how much balls Hendo has fighting guys like Fedor. It wouldn't surprise me at all if Machida did to him what he did to Tito.


----------



## DRJ2 (Feb 3, 2013)

Dan Henderson by UD. Especially cause this is 3 rd fight. Dan will keep him uncomfortable with dirty pressure hendo style! If it was a 5 rounder would at least let machida have a chance. Heck thats consevative Hendo puts him to sleep if he lands right early


----------



## DRJ2 (Feb 3, 2013)

Ya i know i do wish henderson would stay at 185. Its like pick ur poison silva or jones. I do think a 5 rd fight would be better for machida. Ithink dan beats him but ya style wise only other worse matchup for dan is Jones


----------



## cookiefritas (Jun 17, 2011)

Hopefully we get a good fight fellas. The fact that Henderson is 42 and is coming of 12+ months of inactivity is a concern.
If he KTFO machida, it would be remarkable; I think he has one more year in him, hopefully he gets his fight against Jones and then his rematch against Silva for his retirement(goat) fight.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

I've been looking forward to this fight like crazy for like 3 months straight let's do it already.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Hendo looks tired already sparring in the backstage.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Time for the main event!


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Ok...I'm a bit anxious here. I got everything on the line.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

smash that karate bathrobe wearer hendo


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I just can't imagine Machida not being mobile enough to avoid the H-bomb its to big and looping to land it on somebody who is that good at avoiding being punched.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

American>**********


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

I do NOT like how Machida keeps circling to the left. I don't care how fast and evasive he is, Hendo always manages to land. He's so good at getting in position to land that one shot.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

10-9 hendo easy


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Hard 1st round to score. I gave it to Hendo until that Td and GnP. Either way, Machida needs to start fighting. Running isnt going to win him the fight. He should've learn from the Rampage fight.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Odd first round. I gave it to Hendo by a hair.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

I wish I could be watching this fight


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Machida needs to loosen up he looks like he is so concerned with avoiding an H-bomb that he is forgetting he needs to fight.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Machida is losing this fight simply by not engaging.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Come on Machida damnit


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

This is hard to score. It's like Rampage/Machida all over again. Hopefully the third round plays out similarly as well.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

2-0 Henderson so far. Machida just isn't doing anything.


----------



## Swiss (Jul 19, 2011)

I like watching Lyoto but it can be ******* frustrating as well someitmes.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

i think machida has to finish he isn't doing naything and dan occasionally lands a good head shot and a few leg kicks


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

I'm afraid Machida isn't doing anything significant enough to win the decision.

COMON...

Edit: He did land a few knees and actually landed most of his strikes, but the output is too small. The judges won't give it to Lyoto.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

I knew Machida would find a way to make a Henderson fight boring.

If Dan didn't come forward or throw first, there may never be a punch thrown in this fight. This is rivaling the Guida gameplan.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I think its a round a piece possibly 2-0 Machida but its close.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

sad thing is mma weekly scored both rounds for machida. If this goes the distance i see hendo getting robbed. 


http://www.mmaweekly.com/ufc-157-play-by-play-lyoto-machida-vs-dan-henderson


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

I cannot handle my favourite fighters losing anymore. Come on Lyoto pick it up

Edit: Junkie has it 2-0 for Machida as well


----------



## RedRocket44 (Sep 18, 2011)

Machida is garbage. what a shit fight.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

What a chess match!


----------



## nyc05 (Oct 1, 2008)

I got Hendo on this one.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

RedRocket44 said:


> Machida is garbage. what a shit fight.


:confused02:


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

BloodyElbow has it 2-0 for Machida as well.

I can see it going either way. Gonna be a split decision.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

No_Mercy said:


> What a chess match!


About as boring as an actual chess match too.


----------



## Swiss (Jul 19, 2011)

That was pony. Lyoto 2-1 although he doesn't deserve it.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Lyoto 30-27


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Machida sucks. Dan didn't throw for a full minute the last round to prove a point. If Dan held back Machida wouldn't do anything. Machida trying to do his points fight and ruins this card. 

Screw machida.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

hendo 30-27


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

You gotta give the fight to machida, for the evasiveness, and landing the only solid strikes. With that said, not very entertaining.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Classic Machida, how he should always fight elusive as can be.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Machida sucks. Dan didn't throw for a full minute the last round to prove a point. If Dan held back Machida wouldn't do anything. Machida trying to do his points fight and ruins this card.
> 
> Screw machida.


Machida is not a moron... Why do people just want brawls?


----------



## suniis (Mar 30, 2010)

Meh...I don't think any of them can pose a real threat to JBJ...

And once again, when Henderson doesn't land his H-Bomb, there isn't much going on...He is no different than Rampage, except for some better accuracy maybe...


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

Well... Machida has gone back to being boring as shit. Fantastic. Hopefully he doesn't win a bs decision.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Less dancing, more fighting would be appreciated. Total garbage fight.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Easy win for Machida. 

I don't see how people are blaming Machida for this fight not ending in a KO. What do you want from Lyoto, to stand in the center of the cage, not move at all, and trade/eat right hands all night?

He didn't run away, he engaged when he wanted to and didn't get hit. Not his fault Dan doesn't bring anything besides a right hand to the fight.


----------



## Alessia (Sep 1, 2011)

Had it 29-28 Machida.


----------



## RedRocket44 (Sep 18, 2011)

Stun Gun said:


> :confused02:


If they cut Fitch for being boring, they should cut Machida's testicles off.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

That was some kind of letdown there, but isn't there still one more?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Well that was uneventful, Dan kept going for big telegraphed shots and Machida's only real concern seemed to be avoiding them. I guess Machida 29-28 but I'd expect at least one judge will see it for Hendo so who knows. Neither guy should be a contender though.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

robbed, hendo 30-27 easy and joe had horrible commentary


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

Stun Gun said:


> Machida is not a moron... Why do people just want brawls?


We don't want brawls. We want Machida to attack more than 5 times a round.


----------



## nyc05 (Oct 1, 2008)

Meh decision.

One man came to fight, one only somewhat. Not disrespecting Machida's style, but he didn't engage enough in this fight.

In an uneventful fight, I'll give it to the man who engaged and tried to fight.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

The celebration by Machida reminded me of the 1st Shogun fight. Garbage...


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Garbage fight, it takes A LOT to make a boring Hendo fight, congrats Machida.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

YES!

The Dragon is back brehs.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

That's the worst Machida performance to date, that was terrible. Dan should have won.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

RedRocket44 said:


> If they cut Fitch for being boring, they should cut Machida's testicles off.


You are slow i can see. 
Machida is fighting smart, and Dan can't do anything.. Machida shouldn't need to play Dans game and make it a slugfest.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

29-28 Machida easily.

Very boring and TRTDan sucks.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

machida do anything how can he win jesus you guys are the same guys who complain about lay and pray but when lyoto stands and does nothing its justified


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Meh. I also scored it for Lyoto. And let's not be too hard on the man. He's given us some quality highlight reel finishes, but everyone here knows he's a counter striker at heart. Sometimes he's going to fight smart, sometimes he's going to go for broke. 

People can knock Machida for back peddling, but Dan didn't exactly go all out to cut him off.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Dan Henderson has completly forgotten how to fight he just throws that big hand over and over and over. These aren't SF scrubs that shit isn't landing.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> YES!
> 
> The Dragon is back brehs.
> 
> ...


You gonna celebrate this win:laugh:


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

UFC_OWNS said:


> machida do anything how can he win jesus you guys are the same guys who complain about lay and pray but when lyoto stands and does nothing its justified


He always used to fight like that.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Stun Gun said:


> Machida is not a moron... Why do people just want brawls?


Who said I want brawls? I want a fight. He is perfectly capable of finishing and he doesn't even try. If Dan doesn't come forward there wouldn't even be a punch thrown. 

I scored it for machida. But it is just like Guida vs. Maynard. Doesn't mean I want a brawl. Why do people always resort to saying that? I want a fight? Not a karate pt fighting contest. Machida should of got a warning.


----------



## RedRocket44 (Sep 18, 2011)

Stun Gun said:


> You are slow i can see.
> Machida is fighting smart, and Dan can't do anything.. Machida shouldn't need to play Dans game and make it a slugfest.


Hendo stood there for a full minute in the 3rd without throwing, to prove a point... 

Machida had no interest in engaging at all... that was a brutal performance.


----------



## Swiss (Jul 19, 2011)

I guess it's lucky we didn't get 5 rounds of that as a main event. :wink01:


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Bash Machida all you want, but he stuck to his gameplan. Dan didn't try for anything either.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

Stun Gun said:


> You are slow i can see.
> Machida is fighting smart, and Dan can't do anything.. Machida shouldn't need to play Dans game and make it a slugfest.


Machida didn't fight smart. He barely fought at all. Its hard for anyone to do anything when their opponents sole goal is not fighting and hoping the judges confuse that with some kind of criteria on scoring. Machida looked horrible out there.


----------



## cookiefritas (Jun 17, 2011)

Bad fight. It should had been a draw.

Machida landed more clean shots but Hendo was the aggressor throughout.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Nov 3, 2009)

I knew that judging was going to be sketchy. How could Hendo have two rounds. The TD he was credited with was more like both of them fell.


----------



## HellRazor (Sep 24, 2006)

UFC_OWNS said:


> machida do anything how can he win jesus you guys are the same guys who complain about lay and pray but when lyoto stands and does nothing its justified


He didn't do 'nothing'. He did more Henderson.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

Toxic said:


> Dan Henderson has completly forgotten how to fight he just throws that big hand over and over and over. These aren't SF scrubs that shit isn't landing.


well whatever he does it worked on shogun and I would hardly call him a scrub.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Who said I want brawls? I want a fight. He is perfectly capable of finishing and he doesn't even try. If Dan doesn't come forward there wouldn't even be a punch thrown.
> 
> I scored it for machida. But it is just like Guida vs. Maynard. Doesn't mean I want a brawl. Why do people always resort to saying that? I want a fight? Not a karate pt fighting contest. Machida should of got a warning.


By the same token if Dan threw something besides that big telegraphed overhand right he might have landed something.


----------



## RedRocket44 (Sep 18, 2011)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> YES!
> 
> The Dragon is back brehs.
> 
> ...


Yea, I can't wait until he fights JBJ again. 

JBJ will choke the life out of him... oh wait...


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

MikeHawk said:


> About as boring as an actual chess match too.


Haha...I'll give ya that. It's a a lot funner if ya understand the dynamics of the chess match.

Machida landed quite a few power shots, look at Hendo's eye. The left knees, huge mid kick, crane kick, then the LHK. Those same EXACT shots dropped everybody else. Hendo just took it. What can I say...


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Canadian Psycho said:


> People can knock Machida for back peddling, but Dan didn't exactly go all out to cut him off.


If he cut him off, Machida would go the other way, and continue the endless cycle the entire damn fight. Which is what happened.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

MikeHawk said:


> We don't want brawls. We want Machida to attack more than 5 times a "FIGHT".


fixored


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

deadmanshand said:


> Machida didn't fight smart. He barely fought at all. Its hard for anyone to do anything when their opponents sole goal is not fighting and hoping the judges confuse that with some kind of criteria on scoring. Machida looked horrible out there.


What did Hendo do again besides trying to land one punch?


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Yeah, Dan looked like a plodding bum.

Lyoto looked like he was only doing enough to win the fight.




zzzz division sucks.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Stun Gun said:


> Bash Machida all you want, but he stuck to his gameplan. Dan didn't try for anything either.


Dan fought balls out like always and rushed forward showing no respect for Lyoto's power. Hes the one who tried to make a fight out of it. 


Lyoto has zero chance against Jones.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Easy 29-28 Machida. Not a great fight by any means though. Lol everyone having a go Machida though. What did Dan do? Not Machida's fault Dan is too slow and one dimensional. Relies way too much on his right hand and doesnt bother with anything else except a leg kick. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

HellRazor said:


> He didn't do 'nothing'. He did more Henderson.


ugh no he didn't, machida was on his back half of round 3 and got tagged with rights in the first and 2nd and landed lots of leg kicks and body shots, machida got one takedown for 10 seconds and 2 strikes ont op and thats it


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

They both looked like arse and future LHW champion Chael P. Sonnen will embarrass them both.


----------



## Toroian (Jan 3, 2009)

Great fight ! I loved it. That's what you a technical striking display by machida ! What did dan do in that right ? Nothing he landed NOTHING! Every time he came in Kyoto ,and 2 hards and avoided all dans! 

I was on the edge of my seat for the whole fight . I guess we are back to the if you can't appreciate the skill of lyoto then please don't watch him and go watch some brawlers.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

RedRocket44 said:


> Yea, I can't wait until he fights JBJ again.
> 
> JBJ will choke the life out of him... oh wait...


Do your homework breh, that's classic Machida the unbeaten rubix cube, the puzzle the most elusive man in MMA and he will take back the title!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## GlasgowKiss (Sep 18, 2010)

As usual, where others seem to see boringness and nothing happening, I see great tactical striking and beautiful technique. 

Several knees clean to the gut, plenty of counter strikes right to the chops ( masked by the fact that Hendo could eat them ), two front kicks that landed, and several body kicks that all landed home. 

Hendo is clearly a man of iron, but he was regularly caught with a variety of strikes all throughout. Maybe wasn't as noticeable since he was able to run through a lot of them.

Who's face was messed up though, and who was it that had no real answer to a fighter who was connecting with him at a decent regularity ?

At most, Dan landed 2-3 decent leg strikes, and next to no head shots at all.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

Very unimpressive fight, with lots of dumbass shit from both fighters, especially Hendo. The leg kicks were connecting every time...so let's stop doing them and just try to setup that right hand. Oh yeah, and be sure to let Machida circle away from the fence when you spent the last 45 seconds getting him there, just so you can spend the next minute doing it all over again. The stupid, it hurts. As for Machida, body kicks you dumbass, throw more of them because they land every time and it kills Hendo's cardio. And do not fight as a righty since that's just giving Hendo an easier time to land his right hand. And of course Hendo never saw that, every time Machida went to an orthodox stance he should've gone leg kick right hand, but he never did.

Goddamnit that fight was frustrating to watch. So many basic mistakes and missed opportunities.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> ugh no he didn't, machida was on his back half of round 3 and got tagged with rights in the first and 2nd and landed lots of leg kicks and body shots, machida got one takedown for 10 seconds and 2 strikes ont op and thats it


Selective memory must be a wonderful thing...


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Terror Kovenant said:


> Dan fought balls out like always and rushed forward showing no respect for Lyoto's power. Hes the one who tried to make a fight out of it.
> 
> 
> Lyoto has zero chance against Jones.


He rushed forward looking like and idiot throwing the H-bomb landing nothing at all.


----------



## RedRocket44 (Sep 18, 2011)

Toroian said:


> Great fight ! I loved it. That's what you a technical striking display by machida ! What did dan do in that right ? Nothing he landed NOTHING! Every time he came in Kyoto ,and 2 hards and avoided all dans!
> 
> I was on the edge of my seat for the whole fight . I guess we are back to the if you can't appreciate the skill of lyoto then please don't watch him and go watch some brawlers.


How dare anyone disrespect Kyoto


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Stun Gun said:


> Bash Machida all you want, but he stuck to his gameplan. Dan didn't try for anything either.


Dan didn't try for anything? He came forward most all the fight and threw and threw and kicked and kicked. It is just hard for a 42 year old man to catch a kid on his bike. Dan didn't throw for a minute and Machida stood 7 feet away throwing dumb jump kicks. He was deathly afraid to get anywhere near Dan.

Machida's feet probably ache more than anything on Dan's body. That was Guida-esque.

I doubt he gets a title shot. dana will go off.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Do your homework breh, that's classic Machida the unbeaten rubix cube, the puzzle the most elusive man in MMA and he will take back the title!
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I agree


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

That crowd was obnoxious. Did I like the fight? No but it wasn't 'boo over Machida the entire time he talks' bad.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Dan didn't try for anything? He came forward most all the fight and threw and threw and kicked and kicked. It is just hard for a 42 year old man to catch a kid on his bike. Dan didn't throw for a minute and Machida stood 7 feet away throwing dumb jump kicks. He was deathly afraid to get anywhere near Dan.
> 
> Machida's feet probably ache more than anything on Dan's body. That was Guida-esque.
> 
> I doubt he gets a title shot. dana will go off.


Dan punching the air is not doing anything


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

Stun Gun said:


> What did Hendo do again besides trying to land one punch?


Actually move forward and throw shots. Clinched and threw knees multiple times. Took Lyoto down.

Lyoto did the last 2 with Hendo but forgot about that first part. The fight was garbage. It wasn't smart. It wasn't technical. It was one man doing everything to not fight and praying that the judges would score it his way.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

BWoods said:


> Selective memory must be a wonderful thing...


oh you got me there that was a good slam, just because you were listening to joe like everything lyoto attempted landed doesn't make it true


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

People seriously need to watch his fights before he won the title he used to get so much hate until he started knocking people out but the results speak for themselves. He won like he always did.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

For being such a great counter striker, you'd think Machida would be able to land more and do more damage on someone as slow and predictable as Dan.


----------



## GlasgowKiss (Sep 18, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> ugh no he didn't, machida was on his back half of round 3 and got tagged with rights in the first and 2nd and landed lots of leg kicks and body shots, machida got one takedown for 10 seconds and 2 strikes ont op and thats it


I seriously hope for your sake that you are mashed on drugs. I literally have no idea what you are watching half of the time, OWNS


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

deadmanshand said:


> Actually move forward and throw shots. Clinched and threw knees multiple times. Took Lyoto down.
> 
> Lyoto did the last 2 with Hendo but forgot about that first part. The fight was garbage. It wasn't smart. It wasn't technical. It was one man doing everything to not fight and praying that the judges would score it his way.


Fight wasn't the most exciting.. No. But Dan landed nothing special.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> People seriously need to watch his fights before he won the title he used to get so much hate until he started knocking people out but the results speak for themselves. He won like he always did.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Everyone has seen these fights. :sarcastic09:


This is called regression.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Snoozefest. 

Machida is one of the few people who can make me yawn during a Henderson fight. Hendo moved forward the whole fight, threw kicks, knees, lefts and rights, went for clinches, got on top of Lyoto, was trying to fight, and Machida would back away and run anytime a fight might actually take place.

This is literally the first fight that I am disappointed at Machida in, and you're talking to a guy who once defended him in the first Shogun fight.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

Stun Gun said:


> Fight wasn't the most exciting.. No. But Dan landed nothing special.


Neither did Machida.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

deadmanshand said:


> Neither did Machida.


He landed more effective strikes than Dan


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> oh you got me there that was a good slam, just because you were listening to joe like everything lyoto attempted landed doesn't make it true


I think I've been one of the more vocal people on this board about Joe's bias commentating, so yeah there's that. The fact that Dan literally ran at Lyoto swinging his right hand, HOPING that it would land, is more of an indication of just how confused he was. He couldn't close the range on the longer/faster fighter and was totally shut down.

Yes, Dan landed leg kicks, it's well documented that if you get Machida to back up you can catch his legs. Shogun proved that much in their first fight, but that was pretty much all Dan had. Machida landed the front kick several times, he used the front kick to punch combo he dropped Rashad with, landed a nice body kick and got that takedown in the first. It was a master class in Machida karate.

I'm sorry you're upset that Hendo lost and looked miserable doing it. Lyoto exposed what we all have learned about Henderson, he's got nothing besides his right hand. If you avoid the right then you negate his entire game.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

MikeHawk said:


> For being such a great counter striker, you'd think Machida would be able to land more and do more damage on someone as slow and predictable as Dan.


The two most one dimensional strikers hes face, Hendo and Rampage, hes done relatively nothing. Slow, plodding, predictable strikers, albeit successful and extremely dangerous ones, are supposed to be what Lyoto should annihilate with ease. He lost to Rampage and did absolutely nothing impressive against Hendo, while Hendo actually tried to fight. 

Lyoto's speed is ridiculous though.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

BWoods said:


> I think I've been one of the more vocal people on this board about Joe's bias commentating, so yeah there's that. The fact that Dan literally ran at Lyoto swinging his right hand, HOPING, that it would land, is more of an indication of just how confused he was. He couldn't close the range on the longer/faster fighter and was totally shut down.
> 
> Yes, Dan landed leg kicks, it's well documented that if you get Machida to back up you can catch his legs. Shogun proved that much in their first fight, but that was pretty much all Dan had. Machida landed the front kick several times, he used the front kick to punch combo he dropped Rashad with, landed a nice body kick and got that takedown in the first. It was a master class in Machida karate.
> 
> I'm sorry you're upset that Hendo lost and looked miserable doing it. Lyoto exposed what we all have learned about Henderson, he's got nothing besides his right hand. If you avoid the right then you negate his entire game.


he actually landed the right hand twice to machida, 1 time in the first hard and one in the 2nd not as hard but still decent, that and he landed more body shots and way more leg kicks that bruised lyotos leg and finally the round 3 top control means he did a lot more than machida, machida didn't land any kicks like joe would have you believe he landed only a few punches to the head standing and 2 on the ground.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> he actually landed the right hand twice to machida, 1 time in the first hard and one in the 2nd not as hard but still decent, that and he landed more body shots and way more leg kicks that bruised lyotos leg and finally the round 3 top control means he did a lot more than machida, machida didn't land any kicks like joe would have you believe he landed only a few punches to the head standing and 2 on the ground.


I'll watch the fight again tomorrow morning and we'll talk about this when you're less drunk and obnoxious.... well at least less drunk.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

BWoods said:


> I'll watch the fight again tomorrow morning and we'll talk about this when you're less drunk and obnoxious.... well at least less drunk.


oh another zinger right there ha ha ha i can see you right for chris rock and you aren't PG at all, hey guys don't even bother the funniest member of the year for this year is BWOODS by a landslide.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

BWoods said:


> I'll watch the fight again tomorrow morning and we'll talk about this when you're less drunk and obnoxious.... well at least less drunk.


I hate to say this but I agree with OWNS. I thought Hendo won that fight. Most of the strikes they say landed on Hendo simply weren't landing with any kind of impact or necessarily at all. Several of the knees to the body didn't land at all. It was just a shit fight.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Easily the most disappointing fight I've seen in a long time. Machida will go on to lose to Jones again and Hendo will hopefully fight someone who doesn't dart to the other side of the cage whenever he tries to engage with him.

I wanted to see Jones vs. Hendo as well, so something added to the disappointment.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

M.C said:


> Easily the most disappointing fight I've seen in a long time. Machida will go on to lose to Jones again and Hendo will hopefully fight someone who doesn't dart to the other side of the cage whenever he tries to engage with him.
> 
> I wanted to see Jones vs. Hendo as well, so something added to the disappointment.


Sonnen vs machida for the titleraise01:


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

Terrible fight, terrible card up and down.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

This fight sucked, expected a lot more action. However Machida easily won that, Henderson had nothing look frustrated more than anything. He had his moments, but did nothing. Machida did exactly what Machida does, and Henderson stood there and watched for the majority of the fight.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Maybe DW will live up to his threat of getting rid of boring fighters and give the title shot to Hendo anyways.


----------



## cookiefritas (Jun 17, 2011)

I hope Machida does not get a title fight after this showing. 

I don't blame him for his strategy, it was obvious that he could not hurt Hendo and that he could play tag all day long, but still. He can "win" most of his fights by getting on his bike and tagging someone 10 times in a fight while getting tagged only 4 or 5 himself; it requires skill to do be as elusive as he can be, but that does not sell tickets.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

cdtcpl said:


> Maybe DW will live up to his threat of getting rid of boring fighters and give the title shot to Hendo anyways.


I hope not. Machida was sharp. wasn;t his most exciting fight. But Dan looked like a moron


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Not sure why people are talking about Jones vs. Machida II. 

1) Chael is beating Jones' ass. 

2) Dana never said Machida would get a title shot with a win over Henderson.

3) Machida will probably face Glover, get beaten up, and move down to MW.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Not sure why people are talking about Jones vs. Machida II.
> 
> 1) Chael is beating Jones' ass.
> 
> ...


Doubt Machida and Glover fight in a non-title fight, Glover's already said he'd rather not fight him and they train together regularly.


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

wtf there actually are normal ppl who thought dan won? that was an easy win for machida...i was surprised to see a split decision

i really dont understand some fans who say these fighters are just running, im guessing they are the same ones who think every fight on the ground is LnP? this was a nice fight, not amazing but far from boring, great technical fight from machida...made dan look pathetic really, the only fight i can say was actually running is the guida/maynard fight

this fight and the condit fight are examples of great footwork and countering


----------



## the ultimate (Mar 5, 2007)

I didn't think it was a bad fight, I thought it was ok. Had Machida winning 29-28. I just wish he was more active though.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

If Gustaf wins I say give it to him. Machida vs. Cormier for next shot.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

I thought Machida was masterful. Henderson couldn't hit him at all. I had him 30-27. What the hell did that one judge see?


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

I want to see Machida at middleweight.

There are no interesting fights for him left at 205.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> I want to see Machida at middleweight.
> 
> There are no interesting fights for him left at 205.


i would like to see him get crushed by the lhw champ next then he can go to mw


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

I find it odd how when Diaz moves his hands around oddly it is taunting.

When Machida does it, it is some ancient technique and he is such a martial artist.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Not sure why people are talking about Jones vs. Machida II.
> 
> 1) Chael is beating Jones' ass.
> 
> ...






> ANAHEIM, Calif. – The winner of UFC 157's co-main event between Dan Henderson (29-8 MMA, 6-2 UFC) and Lyoto Machida (18-3 MMA, 10-3 UFC) is expected to get a title shot, according to UFC President Dana White.
> 
> "Whoever wins that fight will fight the winner of Jones-Sonnen," White said today, referring to the UFC 159 headliner between champ Jon Jones and challenger Chael Sonnen.


come up with a new 2)


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Dana just said Machida's getting the title shot.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Calminian said:


> Dana just said Machida's getting the title shot.


awwh yeah


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

Calminian said:


> Dana just said Machida's getting the title shot.


He'll lose again. He's still the same fighter and hasn't added anything new or made any changes that would make a difference. Unlike GSP, Condit, Jones, or Bendo among others, he hasn't evolved and made the changes needed to win and stay on top of the division.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

aerius said:


> He'll lose again. He's still the same fighter and hasn't added anything new or made any changes that would make a difference. Unlike GSP, Condit, Jones, or Bendo among others, he hasn't evolved and made the changes needed to win and stay on top of the division.


I tend to disagree.


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

Calminian said:


> Dana just said Machida's getting the title shot.


And Machida will get destroyed like a rag doll, again.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

sonnen defeats machida by anything he wants


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

UFC_OWNS said:


> sonnen defeats machida by anything he wants


except in a submission fight


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Stun Gun said:


> except in a submission fight


i have never seen machida land a triangle before or a submission outside of the sokodjou fight


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

UFC_OWNS said:


> i have never seen machida land a triangle before or a submission outside of the sokodjou fight


Yeah but it's Chael 

haha just kidding I love Chael


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Chael trains with vinny magalhaes now and has since the 2ndf anderson fight and you can tell how much better his bjj has gotten


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

aerius said:


> He'll lose again. He's still the same fighter and hasn't added anything new...


Anyone following him as of late knows that's not true. He's more refined, and he's added the front kick very effectively lately. Caught dan with 2 of them tonight, and KO'd Couture with it. 

Machida is the best he's ever been, and he was pretty good with Jones the first time. Plus I think Jones is slightly overrated. But we'll find out soon enough.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

UFC_OWNS said:


> Chael trains with vinny magalhaes now and has since the 2ndf anderson fight and you can tell how much better his bjj has gotten


Oh I agree.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

Stun Gun said:


> I tend to disagree.


In your opinion then, what has he added or changed in his game that would make a rematch with Jones end up any different than the first time?

It's possible that I'm missing something so I'd like to know what you see.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

I really would have like too seen hendo fight jones for the title I know hendo is a one trick pony with the H-Bomb but when I watched the rashad evans fight the only significant strikes I saw him land on Jones were almost all overhand rights and Just like when I saw him kick machida in the leg and expose his weakness for Rua I remember thinking If Hendo gets inside and lands one overhand right it would put bones on his ass. 

but sadly we wont get to see it now.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Its sad that that inside leg kick made probably meant that was the most versatile Dan's striking has been in years.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Toxic said:


> Its sad that that inside leg kick made probably meant that was the most versatile Dan's striking has been in years.


His legs can't even get over his waist. He has midget legs. He was hopping around kicking because he was desperate to do anything to Machida as he ran away. Dan doesn't have Jones's length. 

They listed both at 6'1 yet Hendo was 2 inches shorter when they met in the middle.


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

americanfighter said:


> I really would have like too seen hendo fight jones for the title I know hendo is a one trick pony with the H-Bomb but when I watched the rashad evans fight the only significant strikes I saw him land on Jones were almost all overhand rights and Just like when I saw him kick machida in the leg and expose his weakness for Rua I remember thinking If Hendo gets inside and lands one overhand right it would put bones on his ass.
> 
> but sadly we wont get to see it now.


I agree, they really dropped the ball on this one. Hendo earned his shot and should have be given Jones. Too bad.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Awful. Ridiculous. Gah. This is just my opinion but I thought that this was one of the worst fights I've ever seen. I rarely ever get annoyed while watching a fight but Machida was so goddamn frustrating to watch tonight and anyone who is saying his performance was "brilliant" is out of their damn mind. Machida was far from impressive tonight and I've lost faith in him as the man to beat Jon Jones. He would get destroyed, again. I think Gustafsson and Teixeira would beat him as well. Henderson did some ridiculous stuff also and doesn't deserve any credit what so ever. 

For the record, I scored the fight 29-28 (first and third rounds) Henderson but I thought it was far from a robbery. Neither combatant did anything to deserve a win in my opinion and Gus/Mousasi should be in line for the next shot, not one of these guys. 

What was even more absurd is that you could tell from the get go that Machida was the superior fighter. He just flat out refused to engage. He could have easily cruised to a 30-27 win against Henderson. He also desperately needs to learn to use his karate to generate offense instead of avoiding engaging. I thought his fight against Bader was brilliant. But this Machida was far from impressive.

I'm big fans of both of these guys but after this I'm very disappointed.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Ari said:


> Awful. Ridiculous. Gah. This is just my opinion but I thought that this was one of the worst fights I've ever seen. I rarely ever get annoyed while watching a fight but Machida was so goddamn frustrating to watch tonight and anyone who is saying his performance was "brilliant" is out of their damn mind. Machida was far from impressive tonight and I've lost faith in him as the man to beat Jon Jones. He would get destroyed, again. I think Gustafsson and Teixeira would beat him as well. Henderson did some ridiculous stuff also and doesn't deserve any credit what so ever.
> 
> For the record, I scored the fight 29-28 (first and third rounds) Henderson but I thought it was far from a robbery. Neither combatant did anything to deserve a win in my opinion and Gus/Mousasi should be in line for the next shot, not one of these guys.
> 
> ...


Machida would Ko Glover. Or hit him a lot for 3 rounds. Gusta would have troubles due to Machidas speed


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

I think Machida loses a kickboxing match to Gustaffson 9 out of 10. Not domination by any means but Gustaff would engage more and have a higher output. He'd win a close decision. BUT if Machida were to use his takedowns like he did in the past, I see him getting the win.

Someone on his team needs to tell him to use trips more. If he used them tonight, he would have dominated. 30-27s across the board. But no. I guess he's content with sitting on the outside landing 1 or 2 punches every 3 mins.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Stun Gun said:


> Machida would Ko Glover. Or hit him a lot for 3 rounds. Gusta would have troubles due to Machidas speed


Just like Henderson? Are you kidding? Anytime Lyoto faces anyone with any kind of power he dances around on the outside and casts spells. He never even came close to stop slow ass Henderson and he didn't even hit him that much. He would look like a fool against Glover full object kalib starns.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

That's how Lyoto fights, but you can't always KO people. Case being Anderson vs Maia, Thales or a better example against Cote. Anderson did hit Cote, but he took it. Same with Hendo tonight. He absorbed some pretty hard shots. What about that mid kick, knee counter, front kicks, and then that huge left high kick where Hendo just smiled. These were the same moves that hurt everybody else; Rashad, Bader, and Randy. 

I get the frustration. I do, but this was NOT a fight for Machida to engage unintelligently because he would lose badly. Could his out put have been more... Sure, that also would have put him within *Hendo's kill zone*. I saw those H-bombs whiz right past his face...inches away. It's no joke man.


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

AlphaDawg said:


> I think Machida loses a kickboxing match to Gustaffson 9 out of 10. Not domination by any means but Gustaff would engage more and have a higher output. He'd win a close decision. BUT if Machida were to use his takedowns like he did in the past, I see him getting the win.
> 
> Someone on his team needs to tell him to use trips more. If he used them tonight, he would have dominated. 30-27s across the board. But no. I guess he's content with sitting on the outside landing 1 or 2 punches every 3 mins.


I'm not too sold on Gustaffson yet. From the Shogun fight hes showed a few too many holes which a crafty guy like Machida could exploit. If Machida can keep the standup fairly even with a guy like Jones who KNOWS how to use his length, I put at odds with a guy is only ok at it.

I agree entirely with the trips. He's an absolute ninja with them, but he only seems to be able to bust them out occasionally which is a shame cause his GnP seems pretty accurate.


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

this was the worst fight i have ever seen... seriously Machida? that's your game plan? to avoid fighting at all costs.. he was obviously better but obviously scared and barely did anything offensively.. he may have landed more, but 2-3 punches a round doesn't out weigh Dans aggression and octagon control.. at least Dan was trying to make it a fight

pathetic


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Like Rogan said, you either appreciate Lyoto or you don't... I do and I really enjoyed this fight. His techniques are more varied and trickier than ever, he's fitter than ever, Machida is a joy to watch.

Exchanges were few but they were absolute quality, if it weren't for Hendo's experience and abnormal toughness, you'd have seen Machida score a KO tonight. Via either head or body, those knees to the body were brutal and I was surprised Hendo took that more than twice.

I'd like to see Machida look for more takedowns, like if he gets to the third round and hasn't landed a kill shot, look for a trip. That trip in the first round was beautiful, Hendo is hard to budge has a great base, Lyoto made him fly, followed him down and landed two hard punches from mid air. I think we'd have seen a stoppage from there if not so late in the round.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

hendo has not been a good grappler since pride unfortunately he's really easy to take down these days even shogun took him down, it's really a shame


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Life B Ez said:


> Just like Henderson? Are you kidding? Anytime Lyoto faces anyone with any kind of power he dances around on the outside and casts spells. He never even came close to stop slow ass Henderson and he didn't even hit him that much. He would look like a fool against Glover full object kalib starns.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


I never said Lyoto would ever KO Hendo, lets be real. 

I'm not sold on Glover yet. Sure he hits hard, but someone as crafty as Machida will expose him. Machida hit Dan with more signifciant strikes. Glover is soo overrated it;s not even funny


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

dsmjrv said:


> this was the worst fight i have ever seen... seriously Machida? that's your game plan? to avoid fighting at all costs.. he was obviously better but obviously scared and barely did anything offensively.. he may have landed more, but 2-3 punches a round doesn't out weigh Dans aggression and octagon control.. at least Dan was trying to make it a fight
> 
> pathetic


Have you ever watched grandmasters in chess play before. Sometimes no one will draw blood til hours into a game while all the positions are in place. I really didn't want to say anything blunt, but man you guys should look at this with an open mind. His feints, movements were all designed to get a reaction. Hendo is too experienced to fall into those traps the way Rashad, Thiago Silva, Sokoudjou who trains at Team Quest, and of course Bader...all whom he hurt with the same techniques. 

It's really too bad cuz I guarantee if one of em got the finish it would have been "a great fight." Look I hated the fact Overeem lost, but it didn't make it less of a fight. 

Hahah...right this second I just realized what drove CC and BC bat crazy...lolz. I don't need to defend anybody. You like it or you don't. That's it. I do...I think it's martial arts at its highest form, however there's one other fighter who's achieved a higher mastery at a division lower. 
That individual can finish fights AT WILL including Hendo.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Well, thank God that wasn't the main event. Lyoto did his usual thing and it would have been an outstanding performance if he had finished Dan but that wasn't going to happen anytime soon. Henderson's nickname should be The Immovable Object.


----------



## K-R Blitz (Jan 21, 2013)

It's already been said it wasn't his best fight but still it was a good performance by Machida. Elusive and accurate. As a karate practitioner I thought it was an excellent game plan. To everyone complaining about Machidas fighting style, why don't you stand there and take a right hand from Hendo then come back tell me that Machida is a ***** for dancing around. He is smart. Delivering the most strikes while avoiding his opponent... Sorta the point of the game.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Ari said:


> He also desperately needs to learn to use his karate to generate offense instead of avoiding engaging. I thought his fight against Bader was brilliant. But this Machida was far from impressive.
> 
> I'm big fans of both of these guys but after this I'm very disappointed.


^^^^^ This is the core of all frustration regarding Machida. He lives and breathes Shotokan Karate from his babyhood. He is a master at that with family legacy. Shotokan Karate is a self defense martial art in its core and a great percentage of Karate practice has philosophical pourposes comparable to Yoga or Tai Chi Chuan. The adaptation to a combat sport, where attacks are expected is just like erasing your entire hard disk to replace your original Operating System. 
It is so rare to see originally Shotokan Karate masters engaging in any sport because Karate phylosophy itself prevents that. Note I didn't say Karate practitioners, as there are crosstraining, but an originally Shotokan Karate master, who has the responsibility to carry on teaching his discipules the self defense phylosophy of the art.

Machida Karate System is the best adaptation so far to make Karate a sport attacking martial art, but this is what we get. Sure Machida can hurt and KO ppl as he has proven, but he is not a counter striker merely by choice or because he is afraid of getting hit, it is because he is a Shotokan Karate Master, simple as that. To demand Machida works out of his martial art envelope is the same as demanding Fitch to keep the fight standing or to Anderson to wrestle with wrestlers.

You want Machida to engage? Make your offensive move effectvely, don't get tagged in your way in. Otherwise be prepared for being co-responsible for boring (yet technical) fight criticism.


----------



## hermano.toscano (Mar 30, 2012)

Machidas's gameplan was pefect. Moving around and atacking when possible. 

He was very well on the ground as well, putting down and atacking in the final seconds of the first round (lucky Henderson) and defending at the third round. In the last round he just slipped, Hendo doesnt have any credit here (thats why I think Machida won the last round too).
Thats why I think he is better now. He is training with a 10 times world BJJ champion, Roger Gracie.

If you think that style is boring, just turn off the TV... But its very effective and its the Karate Shotokan style, Machida´s cant change this.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

So, people wanted Machida to brawl against Hendo? :confused02:

Yeah, because that works really well for people!!!! :hug:




























Machida did what he ad to do.
It's not rocket science:
you *can't *knock Hendo out
you *can't* play his game

Clear 29-28 to Machida,
a shame that it was a split, should have been unanimous.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Unless you are Andy then you just walk through his H-Bomb and beat the shit out of him.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

osmium said:


> Unless you are Andy then you just walk through his H-Bomb and beat the shit out of him.


when did he do that? i don't recall hendo ever landed the H bomb on andy unless your talking about that off balance no power right he landed with not much venom on it that marcthegame keeps showing us in gif form


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

Kind of BS Machida won the fight and is stealing a title shot. He should have lost to Hendo for the same reason he lost to Rampage....he didn't push the pace at all. Of course he is going to land a bigger strike when he's just standing there and his opponent has to come at him 100% of the time. If Machida's opponent did the same thing, everyone would be standing around for 15 minutes.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

I agree with most here that it wasn't highly entertaining. But with that being said, Machida did his thing and Made Hendo frustrated and confused. Machida landed nice counters and defended all of but 1 take-down's.

It was a real easy fight to score 29-28 Machida. But I don't see Machida earning a title shot with this performance.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

AmdM said:


> So, people wanted Machida to brawl against Hendo? :confused02:


Can people just shut up about people wanting a brawl? Not one person on this whole forum since that fight said that. So why the hell say it? Just to make stuff up?

We wanted him to fight. I understand his style, but sometimes it gets a bit ridiculous. If people can get warned and stood up for not doing anything....fighters should get warned and placed on the ground when they aren't doing anything standing.

People should refuse to fight Machida. No one should want to be in a crappy fight. No one should want to fight Machida. If you aren't an easy KO target like Randy or Bader then it is going to be a pathetic kick and run fight.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

The Best Around said:


> Kind of BS Machida won the fight and is stealing a title shot. He should have lost to Hendo for the same reason he lost to Rampage....he didn't push the pace at all. Of course he is going to land a bigger strike when he's just standing there and his opponent has to come at him 100% of the time. If Machida's opponent did the same thing, everyone would be standing around for 15 minutes.


That's the whole point.

His fighting style is designed to force people into making mistakes he takes advantage of. Anderson is the same way.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> That's the whole point.
> 
> His fighting style is designed to force people into making mistakes he takes advantage of. Anderson is the same way.
> 
> ...


Anderson is in no way the same way. He will get mad and unleash leg kick after leg kick. He will stalk and corner. How often do you see Anderson run backwards in circles? Like one fight ever? The Maia fight where he was just being a weirdo. When people come forward ANderson plants and returns fire while moving his head. Machida runs backwards pulling his head back....literally running backwards. 

Anderson unleashes crazy combos and sits in the pocket using head movement. 

Anderson at times is a counter puncher....but a totally different one. Their styles are very different.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Can people just shut up about people wanting a brawl? Not one person on this whole forum since that fight said that. So why the hell say it? Just to make stuff up?
> 
> We wanted him to fight. I understand his style, but sometimes it gets a bit ridiculous. If people can get warned and stood up for not doing anything....fighters should get warned and placed on the ground when they aren't doing anything standing.
> 
> People should refuse to fight Machida. No one should want to be in a crappy fight. No one should want to fight Machida. If you aren't an easy KO target like Randy or Bader then it is going to be a pathetic kick and run fight.


don't worry that's just what stupid people say when they have no argument, because the obvious answer to the question is machida should have been landing big counter shots everytime hendo missed with a right hand swing with his speed advantage, another option would be to take hendo down again and ground pound him or submit him. But the dummies who use said argument go DUHHHHH DO YOU WANT HIM TO BRAWL it's not rocket science bonehead.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Can people just shut up about people wanting a brawl? Not one person on this whole forum since that fight said that. So why the hell say it? Just to make stuff up?
> 
> We wanted him to fight. I understand his style, but sometimes it gets a bit ridiculous. If people can get warned and stood up for not doing anything....fighters should get warned and placed on the ground when they aren't doing anything standing.
> 
> People should refuse to fight Machida. No one should want to be in a crappy fight. No one should want to fight Machida. If you aren't an easy KO target like Randy or Bader then it is going to be a pathetic kick and run fight.


What do you meen by "We wanted him to fight."?

Explain me what you mean by it if you can imagine that would work against Hendo while not being dragged to a brawl while at it.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Anderson is in no way the same way. He will get mad and unleash leg kick after leg kick. He will stalk and corner.


Or just grab you in the clinch and utterly destroy you Franklin style


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

AmdM said:


> What do you meen by "We wanted him to fight."?
> 
> Explain me what you mean by it if you can imagine that would work against Hendo while not being dragged to a brawl while at it.


A brawl is winging punches without much care.

Fighting is actually trying to hurt your opponent a bit and not settle for sneaking out a decision on the cards. He tried the same and lost on the cards vs. Rampage. I thought he learned his lesson but I guess he didn't.

If you can't see the difference, then I don't know. I can't help you along anymore.

I guess you would say Guida had a good plan vs. Maynard because he couldn't take him down and he didn't want to feel Maynard's power. So he ran around the cage.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

^ I don't think you realize that people who do that against Hendo end up knocked out on the canvas. :confused02:

keywords here, to see if you get the point: *Hendo, H-bomb, Iron chin*.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

AmdM said:


> ^ I don't think you realize that people who do that against Hendo end up knocked out on the canvas. :confused02:
> 
> keywords here, to see if you get the point: *Hendo, H-bomb, Iron chin*.


Do what? Fight?

Jake Shields didn't. Rampage didn't. Franklin didn't that was a close decision. 

Should I name more?

You are a big Machida fan. I get it. Basically the only ones backing Machida this morning are his raging fans. It is ok. Agree to disagree. I won't buy Jones/Machida. You will. No big deal.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Meh, Machida is going to get annihilated by Jones, and he'll be forced to move down to MW. So in the end this will all be for the best. 

I do love that people think Machida is 'back'. As if KOing a middle aged Couture on the night of his retirement, beating a clearly over matched Ryan Bader, and dancing around a 42 year old Dan Henderson who was as immobile as a car with a flat tire somehow makes him the second coming. I like Machida, and I thoroughly enjoy his karate style, but some people are in for a rude awakening.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Do what? Fight?
> 
> Jake Shields didn't. Rampage didn't. Franklin didn't that was a close decision.
> 
> ...


I don' think you're being fair.
The techniques Machida used in this fight were good enough to put Bader and Coutoure on the canvas.
I think you should blame Hendo's chin for not allowing the outcome that you find exciting.

p.s. I don't remenber how the Page and Rich fights went,
but if you're using the Shields fight as an example you´re just helping my point.
Hendo almost put him to sleep in the 1st and the other 4 rds were only Jake humping Dan.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

AmdM said:


> I don' think you're being fair.
> The techniques Machida used in this fight were good enough to put Bader and Coutoure on the canvas.
> I think you should blame Hendo's chin for not allowing the outcome that you find exciting.


That is when Machida looks like a new exciting guy. When he fights old men or Bader who is a novice striker at best. He sure makes them look stupid.

UFC should just give Machida guys that put no fear into him. Then he will actually go out there with bad intentions. Give him Forrest to jump kick to the face.

He didn't even hit Hendo. The kicks hardly landed. They looked "cool" but they were distractions to say "hey look at me, I'm trying to fight".....from 7 feet away.



AmdM said:


> p.s. I don't remenber how the Page and Rich fights went,
> but if you're using the Shields fight as an example you´re just helping my point.
> Hendo almost put him to sleep in the 1st and the other 4 rds were only Jake humping Dan.


That is what Shield's does. He is a 170lber who was willing to take an H-Bomb and did to get into grappling range. You said people who get close to him and fight get KO'd. Jake at WW survived a H-Bomb.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Jake weighted on at 185 for that fight, much bigger than 170 jake.
The fact that he survived the H-Bomb can be considered a miracle and by any means, not a great example for other fighters to follow.


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

As a Machida fan this fight was very disappointing.. i understand what he was doing and why he was doing it but god damn that was hard to watch.. neither fighter deserved the win here..

it was just too painfully obvious that he was scared of the H-bomb, he didn't even try to hide it.. cowardice approach

only way im going to forgive Machida for this is if he dethrones Bones...


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

He was just doing what he had to, not being scared of the H-Bomb just means you are an idiot.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

dsmjrv said:


> As a Machida fan this fight was very disappointing.. i understand what he was doing and why he was doing it but god damn that was hard to watch.. neither fighter deserved the win here..
> 
> it was just too painfully obvious that he was scared of the H-bomb, he didn't even try to hide it.. cowardice approach
> 
> only way im going to forgive Machida for this is if he dethrones Bones...


Hopefully chael will be the one that.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Maybe I just don't like Karate. Or Machida Karate.

Isn't wonderboy a karate guy? I don't dislike other karate styles....they don't exactly run backwards. They sit down and throw, while having great head movement and timing.

The funniest part of this whole thing is there were a decent amount of people who picked Machida by stoppage. I guess because he stopped 2 goofballs with ease. Machida stopping Hendo was 1 out of 1000. But maybe no one was serious. I offered a bet saying Machida will not stop Hendo. Offered good odds as well. No one wanted that bet. Maybe everyone knew Machida stopping Hendo was a joke/dream.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Anderson is in no way the same way. He will get mad and unleash leg kick after leg kick. He will stalk and corner. How often do you see Anderson run backwards in circles? Like one fight ever? The Maia fight where he was just being a weirdo. When people come forward ANderson plants and returns fire while moving his head. Machida runs backwards pulling his head back....literally running backwards.
> 
> Anderson unleashes crazy combos and sits in the pocket using head movement.
> 
> Anderson at times is a counter puncher....but a totally different one. Their styles are very different.


Anderson doesn't run in circles, he forces people to make mistakes and he capitalizes just like Machida does, he just does it against lesser opponents. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Anderson doesn't run in circles, he forces people to make mistakes and he capitalizes just like Machida does, he just does it against lesser opponents.


How does standing 1 inch out of range, while he easily slips his head....force people to make mistakes? He is just superior defensively. 

He will stand right in front of you and slip your punches while still in the pocket. Then he will jab you and make you fall down.

Anderson front kicked Vitor in the first. Machide stole it and used it vs. an old man that had no business in that fight. 

Anderson makes you look foolish and then destroys you. Machida makes himself look foolish and tries to out-point anyone with power...Rampage/Hendo. 

Perhaps they both force you to make mistakes. But make no mistake...they do it in very different ways. Anderson will sit and let you punch him square in the face. Then he will destroy you.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

you can't compare Anderson and Machida, Anderson is on a whole other level striking wise.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

The thing that frustrated me more than anything was that it was obvious from the get go that Machida was the superior fighter. When Dan came in throwing those god awful kicks and swinging wildly, Machida had the chance for some huge couners but instead chose to back away. Machida also embarrassed Henderson in the clinch at the end of the first round. Why wouldn't he try and close the distance and get the trip? I understand that Henderson has nuclear hands, but there is a reason Machida only won by a split decision last night. I'm also all for fighters using the point system to their advantage but they need to show successful OFFENSE in order to gain those points. For most of the fight, Machida fought from an entirely defensive standpoint and he nearly lost the fight because of it. He needs to learn to be more active against guys like Rampage and Henderson, otherwise he's going to lose fights that he shouldn't be losing.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

The problem is Machida's fighting style has a limited number of striking techniques, and all of them put him in the path of Hendo's right hand. Yes, he managed to get in and land a few times, but there's only so many times he can do that before his luck runs out and he gets timed by Hendo and knocked into next week.

If Machida had a jab or lead hook especially from the orthodox stance, he could safely hit Hendo all night long while moving away from the right hand. But he doesn't have those techniques in his arsenal. And that's why he had to fight the way he did.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

might as well say it... even though I'm a huge Hendo fan, I scored it 29-28 for Machida.


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

only thing that bugged me was lyoto didnt throw many left head kicks.

Left head kicks are great offensive defense against a guy like hendo. Forces him to block with his right hand therefore he cant counter with it.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

jonnyg4508 said:


> I understand his style, but sometimes it gets a bit ridiculous. If people can get warned and stood up for not doing anything....fighters should get warned and placed on the ground when they aren't doing anything standing.


Absolutely agree. Hendo, as the closest person at the moment, should have warned Machida he should engage or he woud be placed on the ground, by him. Unfortunaly Dan didn't enforce that for some reason.


----------



## OrionTC (Sep 6, 2011)

u guys are funny. props to machida for not standing and getting slapped by the bomb. if you cant appreciate his style dont watch it. personally i was on the edge of my seat the entire fight. given the chance machida finishes many people which is more than can be said for a lot of the UFC roster


----------



## mastodon2222 (Feb 4, 2010)

There was a lot of mutual respect in that fight...it felt like any minute something big was going to happen, but never quite did. 
Highlight for me was Machida's foot sweep takedown, pulling that off in a fight situation against a top level Greco Roman wrestler like Hendo = impressive.


----------



## Kin (May 22, 2007)

mastodon2222 said:


> There was a lot of mutual respect in that fight...it felt like any minute something big was going to happen, but never quite did.
> Highlight for me was Machida's foot sweep takedown, pulling that off in a fight situation against a top level Greco Roman wrestler like Hendo = impressive.


I was flipping my shit when he landed that sweep!!!

I dug Hendo's aggression in the first, but Machida landed the better shots. In the second, Machida was on fire. The third was obviously Henderson. 

The fight wasn't thrilling by any stretch of the imagination, but it definitely had some awesome moments ala Machida's counters -- especially those knees!


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

To be honest I thought that Hendersons leg kicks were the most significant strikes of the entire fight. He was just BOOTING the shit out of Machida's leg lol, lifted his entire leg way up off the ground a few times and lobstered it up pretty bad.

Nothing Machida landed on Hendo seemed to have any real impact on him what so ever.

Hendo should have just kept booting Machidas legs all three rounds instead of looking for the H-bomb.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

GrappleRetarded said:


> Hendo should have just kept booting Machidas legs all three rounds instead of looking for the H-bomb.


No kidding. I was going "Hendo, you idiot, keep kicking his legs goddamnit!" for most of the fight. It was landing clean nearly every single time so I have no idea why he stopped doing it.

Also, if Hendo was having that much success booting the crap out of Machida's legs, what do you think Jon Jones is gonna do to him? Machida still can't defend leg kicks and you can bet that Greg Jackson & Mike Winkeljohn will have a strategy that capitalizes on it when they start coaching Jones for the rematch.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

Kin said:


> The fight wasn't thrilling by any stretch of the imagination, but it definitely had some awesome moments ala Machida's counters -- especially those knees!


There were no awesome moments in this fight. Go back and watch it again. Those knees weren't landing. He was hitting with the meat of his thigh not the knee. Almost all of Lyoto's shots were barely hitting or not hitting at all.

I've heard some people say that they saw great technique in that fight. Those people are wrong. There was nothing great in that fight. Lyoto has looked much, much better. This was not Lyoto being elusive or demonstrating great defensive technique. This was Lyoto flat running for 3 rounds while throwing the odd pitter patter shot. If Hendo hadn't come forward a punch wouldn't have been thrown the entire fight.

That was garbage. The only good thing to come of it is I get to see Jones destroy Machida again.


----------



## K-R Blitz (Jan 21, 2013)

mastodon2222 said:


> There was a lot of mutual respect in that fight...it felt like any minute something big was going to happen, but never quite did.
> Highlight for me was Machida's foot sweep takedown, pulling that off in a fight situation against a top level Greco Roman wrestler like Hendo = impressive.


Yeah I agree. I thought that was beautiful. I was on edge this whole fight waiting for some Machida freak kick or a massive over hand right from Hendo to finish it. Shame it never happened but I still enjoyed it.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Just re-watched the fight.
Sorry guys, but Lyoto took Dan to school, 
should have been a 30-27 ud.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

AmdM said:


> Just re-watched the fight.
> Sorry guys, but Lyoto took Dan to school,
> should have been a 30-27 ud.


We watched different fights then. Hendo won rounds 2 and 3. I don't know how anyone can score a round for the guy moving backwards and not landing anything.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

deadmanshand said:


> We watched different fights then. Hendo won rounds 2 and 3. I don't know how anyone can score a round for the guy moving backwards and not landing anything.


Howdy! Just thought I'd add my 2 cents. 

Here's the problem Hendo is virtually invincible. 

This similar kick hurt Rashad and dropped Rich Franklin. 

Exhibit A.









Exhibit B. Similar crane kick knocked out Randy.









Exhibit C. Knee that dropped Tito.









This fight didn't "seem exciting" because Machida couldn't hurt em and of course Hendo couldn't reach em. I actually thought Machida could hurt Hendo. Apparently not. After doing some thinking Hendo has literally came out on top vs anybody who's ever tried to stand and bang with em.

- Wanderlei
- Fedor
- Calvacante
- Vitor
- Bisping
- Shogun (he's one of the few who withstood an h-bomb)

Only one person was able to finish em in recent history.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

deadmanshand said:


> We watched different fights then. Hendo won rounds 2 and 3. I don't know how anyone can score a round for the guy moving backwards and not landing anything.


rd 2 was the most clear round of the fight,
you could dig deep and find an argument for Dan to take 1 and 3, but 2 was all Lyoto.


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

Hendo definitely should have been given the decision, but Machida would have destroyed him if they actually fought... so I guess I'm not too upset.


----------



## Purgetheweak (Apr 23, 2012)

Machida won hands down. Dan only landed maybe 6 shots the entire fight.

Sent from my HTC-X710a using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

St.Paul Guy said:


> Hendo definitely should have been given the decision, but Machida would have destroyed him if they actually fought... so I guess I'm not too upset.


then why did machida not fight


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

Indeed. For all the criticism on Lyoto for not engaging or hitting Henderson, Henderson actually landed even less. He fell into top position and landed less signficant shots in a minute than Lyoto did with 5 seconds of GNP, won from a clean trip.

You can say all you want about 'aggression' but ring control and aggression is secondary in judges eyes to actually landing shots and effectively using techniques.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

Purgetheweak said:


> Machida won hands down. Dan only landed maybe 6 shots the entire fight.
> 
> Sent from my HTC-X710a using VerticalSports.Com App


Nope, Henderson massively out landed Machida:

http://blog.fightmetric.com/2013/02/machida-vs-henderson-official-ufc.html

As I said earlier, Hendo's leg kicks were the most significant and clean strikes of the fight. Apparently baby leg kicks from Carlos Condit for five rounds can win you fights and that's fine, but powerful leg kicks where you lift your entire opponents leg up from the ground and lobster it up bad don't count.

MMA judging strikes again.


----------



## usernamewoman (Sep 24, 2007)

henderson's technique for throwing leg kicks is horrible and 16 landed leg kicks by henderson should never win a fight. most of hendos body shots were on the ground while machida pulled dans head close to his chest which had no leverage and no power to them. machida also slipped in the third so dan had no takedown. machida was throwing hard shots to the head and landing them, while dan was mostly missing and looked quite gooofy in doing so. hendo kept on looking for shitty inside leg kick followed by a massive over hand right throughout the entire fight, at no point did he ever decide to change things up. his only significant damage to machida was the 2 or 3 hard landed leg kicks in the 1st but thats about it


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

I have no idea how anyone could have scored that fight for Hendo.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

You know who really won this fight? Jon Jones. Neither guy showed anything different, and you don't really expect Hendo to, but Lyoto really didn't. The same thing that caught Lyoto last time from Jones will catch him again, Lyoto still leaves his hands down. From the man Jack Slack himself:

http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2012/8/5...udo-chop-is-lyoto-machida-ready-for-jon-jones



> Jones switched to the same stance as Machida, faked a kick and connected a rear hook. This was possible due to Machida's non-punching hand being in no position to block - a bad habit from karate that he shows routinely. (G) It is likely that Machida's arm in the counter against Bader would not have been in position to defend against the rear hook, and this is of great concern as the superman rear hook is a tactic Jones would likely use again. This was also not a one off event in the fight - Jones hit Machida with a hard rear hook on the jaw in the first round - showing not just how good Machida's chin is, but how open he is to this punch.
> 
> 
> 
> You will notice (in the gif) that Jones blocks Machida's punch because his non-punching hand is in position to defend, where Machida eats Jones' punch as he attempts his signature counter. Machida can get away with having his non-punching hand low when he is fighting in the opposite stance to his opponent (or open guard) due to his head being outside of their lead shoulder, as it was against Rashad Evans. (G)


During his exchanges with Dan the hand was still too low. Against someone with as much power as Dan you figure that hand would actually come up.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Where's the gif? WHERE IS THE GIF?!!!


----------



## MMATycoon (Aug 15, 2011)

GrappleRetarded said:


> Nope, Henderson massively out landed Machida:
> 
> http://blog.fightmetric.com/2013/02/machida-vs-henderson-official-ufc.html
> 
> ...


Not to mention the fact that Machida had zero aggression and octagon control.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

I've brought up FightMetric a bunch of times - when people agree with it it's a "Very credible source."

On the other hand, when people disagree it's "A piece of unreliable crap."

I scored the fight for Machida, so did FightMetric and he also outlanded Hendo in significant strikes. Neither man was impressive here, but Machida was less crap than Hendo this time out.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

Fight metric is simply a tool used to demonstrate which fighter landed the most strikes.

Any "significant strikes" or other judging criteria on that website is entirely subjective and opinionated. How exactly are they measuring the significant strikes? It's their subjective opinion.

How ever, it is good to measure which fighter landed the more strikes, and that fighter was clearly Dan Henderson.

Now in my opinion, those leg kicks Dan landed were the most significant and clean strikes of the entire fight, but I highly doubt fight metric would have listed them as significant strikes.

It was a terrible performance from both men, but I still think Dan Henderson deserved to get the nod at the end.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Budhisten said:


> I've brought up FightMetric a bunch of times - when people agree with it it's a "Very credible source."
> 
> On the other hand, when people disagree it's "A piece of unreliable crap."
> 
> I scored the fight for Machida, so did FightMetric and he also outlanded Hendo in significant strikes. Neither man was impressive here, but Machida was less crap than Hendo this time out.


I scored it 29-28 for machida. But Hendo wasn't crap. It was a terrible matchup for him. Machida can karate point fight anyone not named Jon Jones and win a split decision. He was only slightly more aggressive here than he was vs. Rampage in teh first 2 rounds. I figured the idiot who lost that one because he was so in active for 2 rounds would have smartened up. But he is SOOOOOO afraid to be hit that he tried to fight basically the same way. I don't respect that.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

jonnyg4508 said:


> I scored it 29-28 for machida. But Hendo wasn't crap. It was a terrible matchup for him. Machida can karate point fight anyone not named Jon Jones and win a split decision. He was only slightly more aggressive here than he was vs. Rampage in teh first 2 rounds. I figured the idiot who lost that one because he was so in active for 2 rounds would have smartened up. But he is SOOOOOO afraid to be hit that he tried to fight basically the same way. I don't respect that.


Yeah I have no respect for how Machida "fought". The fight sucked because Machida didn't want to fight. Of course it's easy to land a counter if you never throw first. All you do is kick when he comes in and back up some more. That's fighting? It was a cowardly performance. I hate The Running Man fighting style. Not nearly as cool as the dance.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

I also don't think his cool kicks landed as much as people seem to think. Everyone says well Hendo has such a chin he didn't feel those. No, when Shogun hit Dan hard...Dan felt them. Machida hardly even hit Dan with those kicks, they did not have a lot of power on them because he was throwing them from such a distance that he could barley reach Dan.

Either way, terrible match making from the UFC. Can't believe people were so hyped for this. Stylistically it was as bad as it gets. Rashad/Machida 2 and Hendo/Lil Nog 2 would have been better.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

OU said:


> Yeah I have no respect for how Machida "fought". The fight sucked because Machida didn't want to fight. Of course it's easy to land a counter if you never throw first. All you do is kick when he comes in and back up some more. That's fighting? It was a cowardly performance. I hate The Running Man fighting style. Not nearly as cool as the dance.


I think you should watch the fight again.
It wasn't that bad in the replay if you're no longer expecting it to be the brutal wild fest people were expecting in the 1st place.
I've watched it 3 times and honestly, i blame Dan that the fight wasn't any better. He just flat out only has one move.


----------



## boney (Oct 26, 2008)

GrappleRetarded said:


> Fight metric is simply a tool used to demonstrate which fighter landed the most strikes.
> 
> Any "significant strikes" or other judging criteria on that website is entirely subjective and opinionated. How exactly are they measuring the significant strikes? It's their subjective opinion.
> 
> ...


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ I agree


----------



## BobbyD (Apr 27, 2008)

I don't remember who it was that said it, (maybe rogan) but someone said Henderson should wait for machida to engage, then counter him. Lol that would've been a long wait. Would've been 3 rounds of feints.


----------



## 3DLee (Aug 30, 2006)

If Machida didnt land that late ass takedown in Rnd 1, Hendo would've won on the judges cards. Im a huge Hendo nuthugger and prayed that the judges rob Machida, but Machida gets the nod. The winner: No one, the Loser; Fans.


----------



## H33LHooK (Jul 13, 2011)

We all know that unless your name is Aldo, you're not going to get much credit for leg kicks; and Dan Henderson is most definitely not Jose Also. And since the majority the strikes that Dan actually landed were those kicks...

Neither fighter dominated the other, but of the limited output we saw, Machida simply landed the better, more damaging techniques. 

Again IMO, Dan needs to get off the juice and retire: he's never winning a title, and despite the fact I think he is a more natural MW, it's obvious he can't make that weight anymore. He has nothing left to prove.

Lyoto isn't beating Jones, and I doubt Jones is straying from LHW anytime soon. Lyoto should drop to MW and take some fights down there. AS can't fight forever.

.


----------



## mastodon2222 (Feb 4, 2010)

Kin said:


> I was flipping my shit when he landed that sweep!!!
> 
> I dug Hendo's aggression in the first, but Machida landed the better shots. In the second, Machida was on fire. The third was obviously Henderson.
> 
> The fight wasn't thrilling by any stretch of the imagination, but it definitely had some awesome moments ala Machida's counters -- especially those knees!


Forgot the knees, those were incredible-I watched them over and over in slo mo To land a knee flush like that timed off a great wrestlers shot takes some wicked reflexes.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

I was really surprised how well Hendo took those knees. Machida is an absolute master of landing them hard and fast. I thought before the fight that Dan would of been dropped by one and finished.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

I enjoyed the fight. I understand why people might not like Lyotos style, but man, he does things the others cant. It's not about quantity with Machida but quality. Some of the shots he hit Hendo with we're magnificent.

He fought exactly as I expected him to.

EDIT.



GrappleRetarded said:


> Now in my opinion, those leg kicks Dan landed were the most significant and clean strikes of the entire fight.


You think those pathetic leg kicks we're more significant then Lyotos counters? :confused02:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> I enjoyed the fight. I understand why people might not like Lyotos style, but man, he does things the others cant. It's not about quantity with Machida but quality. Some of the shots he hit Hendo with we're magnificent.
> 
> He fought exactly as I expected him to.
> 
> ...


Lyoto's leg was bruised noticeably so yes from a stalemate of a fight like that it was the most significant, but i once again have to lol at people saying lyoto was gonna tko or KO dan henderson and lol a little less about dan getting subbed or smashed.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> Lyoto's leg was bruised noticeably so yes from a stalemate of a fight like that it was the most significant, but i once again have to lol at people saying lyoto was gonna tko or KO dan henderson and lol a little less about dan getting subbed or smashed.


... and lol at people calling Hendos leg kicks more significant then Lyotos magnificent counter knees.

That the Hendo fans have got nothing to clutch onto - in terms of offence from Henderson - other then leg kicks?... also lol.

Hendo is a hardcore motherfecker... I'll give him that.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> ... and lol at people calling Hendos leg kicks more significant then Lyotos magnificent counter knees.
> 
> That the Hendo fans have got nothing to clutch onto - in terms of offence from Henderson - other then leg kicks?... also lol.
> 
> Hendo is a hardcore motherfecker... I'll give him that.


2 hard hooks hendo landed to machida's face too as well, machida's knees were weak that's why hendo didn't even flinch and the best strike machida did was one leg kick that buckled dan a bit.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> 2 hard hooks hendo landed to machida's face too as well, machida's knees were weak that's why hendo didn't even flinch and the best strike machida did was one leg kick that buckled dan a bit.


Hendo didnt flinch because he never does. If that's how we judge fights then Hendo would be unbeatable. Doesn't mean the blows we're weak. Just that Hendo is a tough fecker.

Those knees we're awesome. Not just the knees but many of the counters. To not accept that is just hating.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> Hendo didnt flinch because he never does. If that's how we judge fights then Hendo would be unbeatable. Doesn't mean the blows we're weak. Just that Hendo is a tough fecker.
> 
> Those knees we're awesome. Not just the knees but many of the counters. To not accept that is just hating.


Not true I saw shogun stumble hendo and also anderson


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

Plenty of people have stumbled and rocked Hendo. Fedor blasted him with punches and almost KO'd him in their fight. Shogun had him on rubber legs in the fourth. Anderson dropped him with strikes, Wanderlei Silva in their first fight in pride, he was knocking Hendo over for fun with strikes. He's got great recovery, but he certainly isn't unflinchable.

None of Machidas strikes seemed to have any impact on Hendo what so ever. That's because most of his shots were grazing ones because he wasn't properly in range and because he wasn't fully committing to the majority of his strikes.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Whatever dudes. If you cant appreciate the work of a unique and very skilled martial artist, then there's nothing I can say that'll make any difference.

Give me Machida any day over Hendo and his rubbish style. I'm not going to root for a twat who has got so far purely on an absurd chin and a big right. I may as well watch Roy Nelson.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> Whatever dudes. If you cant appreciate the work of a unique and very skilled martial artist, then there's nothing I can say that'll make any difference.
> 
> Give me Machida any day over Hendo and his rubbish style. I'm not going to root for a twat who has got so far purely on an absurd chin and a big right. I may as well watch Roy Nelson.


Roy Nelson has a real nice BJJ game. Hendo a decade ago when he was 32 had a nice Greco game. Both are awesome, but that was a terrible comparison.

Take your goofy Machida style and shove it up your ass.


----------



## H33LHooK (Jul 13, 2011)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Roy Nelson has a real nice BJJ game. Hendo a decade ago when he was 32 had a nice Greco game. Both are awesome, but that was a terrible comparison.
> 
> Take your goofy Machida style and shove it up your ass.


I haven't seen a "real nice BJJ game" manifest as a sub win from Nelson in _years_; I _have_ seen a fat kid winging shots as he relies on his beard (literally) to get him through.

Hendo did the same in this fight: flailing away with an overhand right that was set up with F-all, and telegraphed from another zip code.

I get that you admire and are entertained by the way they fight, but Sooj's comparison was appropriate.

.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

Soojooko said:


> Whatever dudes. If you cant appreciate the work of a unique and very skilled martial artist, then there's nothing I can say that'll make any difference.


I don't think anybody here is saying Ronda Rousey sucked. They're talking about Machida. The guy who ran for three rounds and landed approximately jack and shit with any power on it because it's hard to land when you're constantly moving backwards.

And those knees you mentioned? They didn't land with the knee. They landed with the meat of his thigh. Go watch it again and you'll realize his great skillful counters didn't land.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

deadmanshand said:


> I don't think anybody here is saying Ronda Rousey sucked. They're talking about Machida. The guy who ran for three rounds and landed approximately jack and shit with any power on it because it's hard to land when you're constantly moving backwards.
> 
> And those knees you mentioned? They didn't land with the knee. They landed with the meat of his thigh. Go watch it again and you'll realize his great skillful counters didn't land.


Yadda yadda yadda.... I thought you had me on ignore? Kindly put me back please. Thanks.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

Soojooko said:


> Yadda yadda yadda.... I thought you had me on ignore? Kindly put me back please. Thanks.


Can't win an argument so ask to be ignored. Classy. Well back you go. Enjoy believing utter nonsense about Machida.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

deadmanshand said:


> Can't win an argument so ask to be ignored. Classy. Well back you go. Enjoy believing utter nonsense about Machida.


Win? An argument?? ... on the internet???!


HahaHAHAhahahahhhaaa!! Fantastic. Thats made my day that has. Thanks. :laugh:


----------



## H33LHooK (Jul 13, 2011)

> ... Machida. The guy who ran for three rounds and landed approximately jack and shit with any power on it because *it's hard to land when you're constantly moving backwards.*


Ryan Bader disagrees.



> And those knees you mentioned? They didn't land with the knee.


 Yeah, they did.


> They landed with the meat of his thigh.


 No, they didn't.


> Go watch it again


 I did.


> and you'll realize his great skillful counters didn't land.


 They did. And that's why he won.

.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

You can post your little one line answers but that doesn't change what happened. Bader was not koed when Machida was moving backwards. Machida was planted when he threw that shot. I've watch the fight several times and those knees were not landing with the kneecap. At all. It was all slapping with the meat of his thigh because of how violently he was throwing himself backwards to avoid any kind of strike from Hendo.

Machida landed basically nothing for 3 rounds and should have lost. I absolutely don't understand how anyone educated on the fight game can say otherwise. Neither did any damage with strikes or were landing cleanly. It had to primarily be scored with aggression and octagon control. Give Machida Rd 1 for the trip. Hendo round 2 for aggression and control & round 3 for aggression, control, and the takedown.

It is literally the only real way to score the fight. Saying anything else is simply absurd.


----------



## H33LHooK (Jul 13, 2011)

deadmanshand said:


> You can post your little one line answers but that doesn't change what happened. Bader was not koed when Machida was moving backwards. Machida was planted when he threw that shot. I've watch the fight several times and those knees were not landing with the kneecap. At all. It was all slapping with the meat of his thigh because of how violently he was throwing himself backwards to avoid any kind of strike from Hendo.
> 
> Machida landed basically nothing for 3 rounds and should have lost. I absolutely don't understand how anyone educated on the fight game can say otherwise. Neither did any damage with strikes or were landing cleanly. It had to primarily be scored with aggression and octagon control. Give Machida Rd 1 for the trip. Hendo round 2 for aggression and control & round 3 for aggression, control, and the takedown.
> 
> It is literally the only real way to score the fight. Saying anything else is simply absurd.


Was just trying to illustrate that your opinion is like everyone else's: your perception of what happened. 
It's isn't fact, and when you present it as such, it comes off as arrogant and arbitrary.

"Aggression" has to be modified by "effective" in order for it to score, mate. 

When did Hendo score a TD? I seem to recall a tangle which ended with him on top for a bit doing zero damage. 
Are you referring to that?

.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

H33LHooK said:


> Was just trying to illustrate that your opinion is like everyone else's: your perception of what happened.
> It's isn't fact, and when you present it as such, it comes off as arrogant and arbitrary.
> 
> "Aggression" has to be modified by "effective" in order for it to score, mate.
> ...


At the end of the fight they were both credited with 1 take down.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

C'mon. Ugly fight indeed. Little to none action from both fighters. But really. Hendo never took Machida down, as above mentioned. Machida took him down cleanly by the end of the third. That was the only planned and well executed takedown of the match.


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

OU said:


> At the end of the fight they were both credited with 1 take down.


Yeah Machida said he tripped. I just watched the incident 3 times over and it looked like a takedown to me. Even if Machida did slip, it was during a Dans attempt at a TD.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> C'mon. Ugly fight indeed. Little to none action from both fighters. But really. Hendo never took Machida down, as above mentioned. Machida took him down cleanly by the end of the third. That was the only planned and well executed takedown of the match.


Machida did it at the end of the round and didn't do any damage with it. Dan didn't do anything from the top either but him being on top, whether you personally scored it a take down or not, was scored just the same as Machida's take down. Rightfully so.


----------



## H33LHooK (Jul 13, 2011)

OU said:


> Machida did it at the end of the round and didn't do any damage with it. Dan didn't do anything from the top either but him being on top, whether you personally scored it a take down or not, was scored just the same as Machida's take down. Rightfully so.


That's fair enough, but didn't Lyoto actually hit him a couple of times after the TD's?

.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

H33LHooK said:


> That's fair enough, but didn't Lyoto actually hit him a couple of times after the TD's?
> 
> .


Nothing clean that I remember. I think they both did equal damage with the take downs, that being no damage. Wasn't Hendo on top longer? Splitting hairs, I think they were both pretty equal and not really significant.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Machida was on top for about 10 seconds and landed two huge shots as they landed.
Hendo was on top for quite a while, and landed a few body shots and a couple soft head punches, absolutely nothing of note.

I was actually pissed Machida didn't take it down again after the first round. He obviously could have taken it down again, removed the threat of the big right hand and made a dominant showing.


----------



## H33LHooK (Jul 13, 2011)

K R Y said:


> *Machida was on top for about 10 seconds and landed two huge shots as they landed*.
> Hendo was on top for quite a while, and landed a few body shots and a couple soft head punches, absolutely nothing of note.
> 
> I was actually pissed Machida didn't take it down again after the first round. He obviously could have taken it down again, removed the threat of the big right hand and made a dominant showing.


That's also what I remembered; glad I'm not losing it. :wink01:


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

H33LHooK said:


> That's also what I remembered; glad I'm not losing it. :wink01:


Still seems fairly equal to me in terms of scoring.


----------



## H33LHooK (Jul 13, 2011)

And that's the problem: subjective scoring. Especially in a fight where not a whole lot happened.

I wouldn't have complained had the decision gone the other way, just as I didn't see any travesty in the Rampage/Machida decision. There was more than enough inactivity an inconclusive content for pretty much any decision to be unsurprising. 

I was hoping (as I posted in an earlier thread) that we had seen the last of that Machida. Maybe we'll see the Machida who emerged post-Rampage next time around.

.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> C'mon. Ugly fight indeed. Little to none action from both fighters. But really. Hendo never took Machida down, as above mentioned. Machida took him down cleanly by the end of the third. That was the only planned and well executed takedown of the match.


*I wrongly wrote Machida took Hendo down on the third*. I ment on the first and regardless what it was officially scored, that was the only take down planned and executed in the fight, far away from the scramble they got on the third where Hendo luckly ended up on top.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> *I wrongly wrote Machida took Hendo down on the third*. I ment on the first and regardless what it was officially scored, that was the only take down planned and executed in the fight, far away from the scramble they got on the third where Hendo luckly ended up on top.


Being on top for an extended time is comparable to a take down with little time on top. They are going to be scored similar by the judges. It's just splitting hairs IMO.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

OU said:


> Being on top for an extended time is comparable to a take down with little time on top. They are going to be scored similar by the judges. *It's just splitting hairs IMO.*


Precisely OU. With so little action, that fight was all about splitting hairs, indeed.

EDIT: Oh, I miss Pride yellow cards so much.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Whoever thinks Hendo took Machida down in the third must be blind.


----------



## GlasgowKiss (Sep 18, 2010)

Machida landed a laser like shot to Hendo's face, followed by an elbow, when he took him down. The first shot was the cleanest and biggest shot of the whole of the first round I think. Certainly, from what I could work out, it was the laser like strike that caused Hendo to swell up under his right eye. Reminded me of the punch that knocked out Thiago Silva. The only difference was probably a small combination of Hendo having an iron jaw, it catching him higher up in the face and it not being quite as powerful a strike, but the difference was very small.

Interesting that it occurred at basically the same time as it did in the Thiago SIlva fight.

I don't think Hendo took Machida down. When I re-watched it, it looked like Machida slipped and Hendo simply landed on top of him. It wasn't particularly obvious through his thick Brazilian accent, but Machida said so himself in the post fight interview.

Hendo had him down for a lot longer, but actually did far less damage than in the 3 seconds that Machida had Hendo down for. Numerically, he got away multiple pitter patter shots to Machida's body initially, but did nothing after that.

If you look at the stats, Hendo's body strikes count is padded by those shots. 

Having re-watched the fight a couple of times now, the closest round to me was the first, until Machida got the trip and landed those two bigger strikes. 

The second was the easiest to call. Machida was well ahead, until Hendo closed it slightly with a late flurry, but it was nowhere near enough.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Some gifs found somewhere else














































Yeap, you see that kind of martial artist everyday.
Not exciting my arse! :thumbsup:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

no it isn't exciting none of that shit landed or at least not cleanly and don't tell me dan can't be hurt bad because anderson and shogun and fedor have hurt him before so that's a bunch of crap


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Those shots did land OWNs, however, I bet you'd struggle to find many more gifs of action in that fight as that was pretty much it.

Boring fight, right decision. The fact that this thread is still going strong only goes to show how much Hendo fans cant let the loss go.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Killz said:


> Those shots did land OWNs, however, I bet you'd struggle to find many more gifs of action in that fight as that was pretty much it.
> 
> Boring fight, right decision. The fact that this thread is still going strong only goes to show how much Hendo fans cant let the loss go.


Not really I mean hendo cleanly landed on machida's face 2 times clear as day, and lots of leg kicks that bruised lyotos leg and way more body shots too and had control of the whole 3rd and yet machida is the victor? machida's shots landed you need gifs to even notice them that'show ineffective they were. I don't really care either way since sonnen and jones will crush lyoto anyhow but hopefully it's chae; that does it but i'm quite fond of bones because chael brought the best out of him.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> Not really I mean hendo cleanly landed on machida's face 2 times clear as day, and lots of leg kicks that bruised lyotos leg and way more body shots too and had control of the whole 3rd and yet machida is the victor? machida's shots landed you need gifs to even notice them that'show ineffective they were. I don't really care either way since sonnen and jones will crush lyoto anyhow but hopefully it's chae; that does it but i'm quite fond of bones because chael brought the best out of him.


Even watching it live (and despite my bias) I still saw Machida clearly land more good shots than Dan. those leg kicks were terrible and sloppy and whilst some landed, a little bit of apparent bruising on machidas leg is not an indication that dan won the fight.

IF Dan had JUST been throwing those kicks and nothing else the judges may have scored them a little better but the fact he threw them half arsed to set up that rediculously telegraphed overhand right that missed every time, probably didnt help his case.

I laugh when people make comparisons between scoring Aldos leg kicks and Dan Hendersons. :laugh:


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Haters gonna hate.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> Haters gonna hate.


lloyd irvins gonna ****


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> machida's shots landed you need gifs to even notice them


... as they we're delivered with lightning speed. Whereas I can spot Hendo setting up his overhand right, get up and make a cup of tea, and return to catch him miss horribly.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> ... as they we're delivered with lightning speed.


Wtf....is he a super saiyan...

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Life B Ez said:


> Wtf....is he a super saiyan...
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


He's a level 5 super saiyan m8 :thumbsup:


----------



## Alessia (Sep 1, 2011)

Life B Ez said:


> Wtf....is he a super saiyan..


Yes!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> ... as they we're delivered with lightning speed. Whereas I can spot Hendo setting up his overhand right, get up and make a cup of tea, and return to catch him miss horribly.


Like. 

Yeah, even I saw those right hands coming. A couple of times they were ridiculously slow. Like...whats that word, slow motion! Yeah slow motion.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

There's a reason they don't phantom cam old man Dan!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> ... as they we're delivered with lightning speed. Whereas I can spot Hendo setting up his overhand right, get up and make a cup of tea, and return to catch him miss horribly.


well what does that say about machida that 2 of those overhands landed


----------



## msk007 (Feb 28, 2013)

*Frustrating*

OK look. I hated this fight because #1 it was boring and #2 These are my two favorite fighters. HAVING SAID THAT... did you guys see the post fight press conference???I mean really, Dan henderson's face was as colorful as a pack of skittles. i saw red purple and yellow. Machida looked completely fine.Maybe he had a bruised leg? Anyway, your face doesn't look like that from somebody running laps at you, so please shut up. not to mention the knees that connected repeatedly. I expected Machida to fight the way he did, did not expect Henderson to suck so bad. If you want to see a fight were machida won a gift of a decision, look at machida shogun 1. And this fight was nowhere near as close. EDGE TO MACHIDA NO DOUBT.

If you disagree then i guess hendersons face got jacked from falling down the stairs or something....


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

msk007 said:


> OK look. I hated this fight because #1 it was boring and #2 These are my two favorite fighters. HAVING SAID THAT... did you guys see the post fight press conference???I mean really, Dan henderson's face was as colorful as a pack of skittles. i saw red purple and yellow. Machida looked completely fine.Maybe he had a bruised leg? Anyway, your face doesn't look like that from somebody running laps at you, so please shut up. not to mention the knees that connected repeatedly. I expected Machida to fight the way he did, did not expect Henderson to suck so bad. If you want to see a fight were machida won a gift of a decision, look at machida shogun 1. And this fight was nowhere near as close. EDGE TO MACHIDA NO DOUBT.
> 
> If you disagree then i guess hendersons face got jacked from falling down the stairs or something....


Taste the rainbow.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

GrappleRetarded said:


> Taste the rainbow.


:laugh:


----------

